# Átálltunk



## goyo (2013 Június 2)

Kedves CH Tagok, látogatók,

Az átállás sikeresen megtörtént, megnyitottuk a fórumokat, hogy minél előbb használhassátok őket, de még több funkciót helyre kell állítanunk, át kell alakítanunk, pl.-ul a *grimaszok, zene fórum, chat,* és más jelenleg hiányzó dolgok is visszakerülnek az elkövetkező hetekben...ezekről hosszú listánk van.

Ezért 1-2 hétig a türelmeteket kérjük. *Problémákat, hibajelentéseket jelenleg nem várunk, ha mindennel elkészültünk, utána szívesen válaszolunk!*


----------



## Evila (2013 Június 2)

Kedves goyo!

Köszönöm a munkátokat, még új a ruci, bízom benne, minél előbb megszokom majd én is, remélhetőleg a többiekkel együtt. 
Minden jót kívánok nektek, sziasztok!


----------



## zizix (2013 Június 2)

Köszönöm a munkátokat! Sok sikert a továbbiakhoz is!


----------



## udontknow (2013 Június 2)

goyo írta:


> Kedves CH Tagok, látogatók,
> 
> Az átállás sikeresen megtörtént, megnyitottuk a fórumokat, hogy minél előbb használhassátok őket, de még több funkciót helyre kell állítanunk, át kell alakítanunk, pl.-ul a *grimaszok, zene fórum, chat,* és más jelenleg hiányzó dolgok is visszakerülnek az elkövetkező hetekben...ezekről hosszú listánk van.
> 
> Ezért 1-2 hétig a türelmeteket kérjük. *Problémákat, hibajelentéseket jelenleg nem várunk, ha mindennel elkészültünk, utána szívesen válaszolunk!*


Csatlakozom a köszönetet mondókhoz, egyúttal sok sikert és hibamentességet kívánok az új lakáshoz és ruhához a tulajdonosoknak, a bérlőknek és a látogatóknak!


----------



## Asil (2013 Június 2)

Remek, hogy újra elindult a honlap. Igazán minden elismerésem az átállás végrehajtóinak.


----------



## Kovanszky (2013 Június 2)

Thank's


----------



## Marila1 (2013 Június 2)

Örülök, hogy ismét elindult a honlap, már elvonási tüneteim voltak. Az átállás közreműködőinek pedig ezer hála és köszönet érte. S kívánom, hogy minél kevesebb gondotok és problémátok legyen ezzel a szerverrel.


----------



## Parapitecus (2013 Június 2)

Köszönöm a munkátokat!


----------



## agakhan (2013 Június 2)

Andrej Ivanov - Kedvesem (rus. ver.)

<iframe width="280" height="220" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/WMaYAT1K9Hc?feature=player_detailpage" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Baalcain (2013 Június 2)

Egész héten attól tartottam, h lényegesen hosszabb idő lesz az átállás és sok infó vesztéssel jár.
Jó látni ismét szinte mindent működni, úgy tűnik felesleges volt aggodalmam.

thx a munkátokat, a rááldozott időtöket


----------



## kolibrigi (2013 Június 2)

Már nagyon hiányzott nekem a CanadaHun! Végre újra itt vagyok! Köszönjük a munkátokat, nagyon jó kis közösség alakult itt ki!


----------



## M. Anyus (2013 Június 2)

Ügyesek vagytok!
Beállok a megköszönők sorába én is.


----------



## Melitta (2013 Június 2)

Kedves Agakhan!

A word ot nem szereti ez a forum, Goyo mondta valamit megprobal ez ugyben is lepni de ez csak az utolso lepesek kozott lesz ha mar minden flottul fog menni, addig a turelmeteket kerjuk.


----------



## agakhan (2013 Június 2)

Karády Katalin - Szép ez az éj (Tyomnaja noch, szovjet filmdal magyarul)
Mark Bernes - Tyomnaja noch (szovjet filmdal)


----------



## agakhan (2013 Június 2)

Melitta írta:


> Kedves Agakhan!
> 
> A word ot nem szereti ez a forum, Goyo mondta valamit megprobal ez ugyben is lepni de ez csak az utolso lepesek kozott lesz ha mar minden flottul fog menni, addig a turelmeteket kerjuk.


ok, akkor várok...


----------



## M. Anyus (2013 Június 2)

Drágáim súgjatok nekem, elveszett a CH-rádió 
Ha meg mégsem akkor segítsen valaki rátalálni!

Köszönném szépen!


----------



## Inpu (2013 Június 2)

Köszönet úgy az eddigi, mint a mostani, átállással kapcsolatos munkátokért!


----------



## Pityesz46 (2013 Június 2)

Köszönöm a munkátokat! 
Remélem hamarosan beindul ZENE ALAPOK MID,KARAOKE FORUM is.


----------



## Melitta (2013 Június 2)

Kedves M.Anyus!

Meg nincs fent at kell meg masolni es ezert ki is maradt az adas.
A fooldal meg nincs kesz , de a heten meg lesz.
Sokat filoztam csinaljuk az adast vagy ne, ha nem lesz fent.... midenki azt tanacsolta menjunk nyari szabadsagra ........... na erre aztan kaphatok voltunk.
Rafer midnenkire egy kis hetvegi szabi, hisz hetrol hetre igen komoly munka amit ezuton is halasan koszonok a radio munkatarsainak.
Mariannak , Gyertyafenynek /Szofinak/ Kovats Kornelianak/Nellynek/ Puskas Juditnak /Gjodienak.

BArkinek akinek kedve van a radiohoz akar uj rovatot nyitni vagy csak kicsit belefolyni szerettel varjuk.


----------



## Melitta (2013 Június 2)

Kedves Pityesz46

A heten befejezodik az uj forum beallitasa , javitasai es utana atmegyunk uj szerverre es az uj helyen ismet elerheto lesz a zene topic.
Sajanlom hogy a zene latogatoknak a turelmet meg mindig kell kerjuk, de hidd el nem volt mas lehetosegunk mint igy oldjuk meg a gondokat.
A muszaly neha nagy ur.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Június 2)

M. Anyus írta:


> Drágáim súgjatok nekem, elveszett a CH-rádió
> Ha meg mégsem akkor segítsen valaki rátalálni!
> 
> Köszönném szépen!


 
*Kedves M.Anyus!*
*lásd lent pirossal.és*
*majd ha eltelt az 1-2 hét még nincs kész valami, akkor jelezzétek.*
*Most még pl a moderálás is gondot okoz.*




goyo írta:


> Kedves CH Tagok, látogatók,
> 
> Az átállás sikeresen megtörtént, megnyitottuk a fórumokat, hogy minél előbb használhassátok őket, de még több funkciót helyre kell állítanunk, át kell alakítanunk, pl.-ul a *grimaszok, zene fórum, chat,* és más jelenleg hiányzó dolgok is visszakerülnek az elkövetkező hetekben...ezekről hosszú listánk van.
> 
> Ezért 1-2 hétig a türelmeteket kérjük. *Problémákat, hibajelentéseket jelenleg nem várunk, ha mindennel elkészültünk, utána szívesen válaszolunk!*


----------



## M. Anyus (2013 Június 2)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm FLAMINGO, hogy válaszoltál!

Kellemes délutánt kívánok!


----------



## Monár (2013 Június 2)

Ezer köszönet a rengeteg munkátokért! Gyönyörű az oldal. A legjobbak vagytok!


----------



## George Sand (2013 Június 2)

Ó! és megint csak ó!
hosszan-hosszan elnyújtott Óóóóóóóóóóóó ))))))

a tavalyi frissítéskor elpuffogtattam minden superlativust,
pedig ha tuttam vón'...
még nem néztem szét rendesen, de pár pillantás is elég volt ahhoz, hogy lássam a sok hasznos újítást
mely a CH belbecsét nagyságrendekkel emelte, és ha jól láttam(?) van fészes kapcs!
Fantasztikus ötlet volt a fésszel öszekapcsolni!!!

Goyonak gratula!!!

Melittának meg sok-sok-sok pussz, és a pusszoknál is nagyságrendekkel több sikert!!!
(... hisz végül is a mi kedvenc 'játszóterünk' neki vállalkozás.)

üdv, gs.


----------



## Goldros (2013 Június 2)

Köszike a csodás munkát. - igaz kicsit megijedtem,mert nem akart beengedni.. nincs ilyen felhasználo cimmel... de sikerült.))) Minél hamarabbi zene forumot várva !!!


----------



## B_Bernadett (2013 Június 2)

Köszönöm a sok munkát!


----------



## Hannoka (2013 Június 2)

Olyan jo, hogy megindult a Canadahun. Köszönöm szepen!


----------



## gabriellemaria (2013 Június 2)

Köszönöm szépen a munkátokat,
Minden jót kívánok nektek, sziasztok!


----------



## h.melinda (2013 Június 2)

Nagyon örülök, hogy újra működik a fórum, már hiányoztatok!!Köszönjük a sok-sok munkátokat!


----------



## platz (2013 Június 2)

Nagyon szuper!
Köszönetem fejezem ki ezért a nagy munkáért!
Itt minden értünk van.


----------



## Etus19 (2013 Június 2)

Köszönet a munkátokért!


----------



## csillagporos56 (2013 Június 2)

Köszönöm a munkátokat! Sok sikert a továbbiakhoz is!


----------



## Etus19 (2013 Június 2)

Nagyon örülök, hogy újból elindult az oldal!


----------



## bohumila (2013 Június 2)

Köszönöm a munkátokat én is!!!


----------



## Lonczyka (2013 Június 2)

Örülök,hogy "visszajöttetek"...Köszi,hogy vagytok!!!


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 2)

Nekem tetszik, csak sajnos nem enged üzenetet módosítani


----------



## Etus19 (2013 Június 2)

Még tanulom az oldal használatát.


----------



## Koroknay bela (2013 Június 2)

Köszönet ezért a nagyon nagy munkáért!
Nekem személy szerint nagyon tetszik ez az új változat.


----------



## sropi (2013 Június 2)

Köszönöm a munkátokat,további sok sikert


----------



## Moholy42 (2013 Június 2)

Köszönömből és hálából soha nem elég, ezért én sem mulaszthatom el: köszönöm áldozatos munkátokat.


----------



## zozilla (2013 Június 2)

Köszönöm az eddigieket és a jövőbenit is!


----------



## Csillucska (2013 Június 2)

Köszönöm a munkátokattetszik az új külső


----------



## karcsika111 (2013 Június 2)

Sziasztok!Köszönöm én is a munkátokat,és sok sikert az uj helyen,


----------



## MARCSICICA (2013 Június 2)

goyo írta:


> Kedves CH Tagok, látogatók,
> 
> Az átállás sikeresen megtörtént, megnyitottuk a fórumokat, hogy minél előbb használhassátok őket, de még több funkciót helyre kell állítanunk, át kell alakítanunk, pl.-ul a *grimaszok, zene fórum, chat,* és más jelenleg hiányzó dolgok is visszakerülnek az elkövetkező hetekben...ezekről hosszú listánk van.
> 
> Ezért 1-2 hétig a türelmeteket kérjük. *Problémákat, hibajelentéseket jelenleg nem várunk, ha mindennel elkészültünk, utána szívesen válaszolunk!*


 
Sziasztok!
Nagyon szépen köszönöm mindenki munkáját,és kívánok nagyon sok sikert továbbra is!


----------



## editpp (2013 Június 2)

Gratulálok, tudom, hogy ez mekkora munka volt Nektek!


----------



## Etus65 (2013 Június 2)

Sziasztok!
Nagyon tetszik az új "arc".Köszönöm,hogy itt lehetek.
Etus


----------



## brunó1945 (2013 Június 2)

Nagyon jó lett.Köszönjük Nektek.


----------



## rakrob (2013 Június 2)

Csak köszönet és hála mindenkinek aki közreműködik az oldal működtetésében !!!


----------



## LRJudit (2013 Június 2)

safranek írta:


> Nekem tetszik, csak sajnos nem enged üzenetet módosítani


 

_"1-2 hétig a türelmeteket kérjük"_


----------



## most (2013 Június 2)

eddigieket is köszönjük... hatalmas munka


----------



## lydiad (2013 Június 2)

köszönöm a munkátokat!nagyon hiányoztatok sok sikert és kitartást a további (remélhetőleg zavarmentes) működésetekhez.
szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## tobovivi (2013 Június 2)

Nagyon köszönöm a sok munkátokat és örűlök,hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## ezokri (2013 Június 2)

“Vannak, akik mindig morognak, mert a rózsáknak töviseik vannak. Én hálás vagyok, hogy a töviseknek vannak rózsabimbói.” (*Alphonse Karr*)

Köszönöm a munkátokat!


----------



## topjoy (2013 Június 2)

Köszönet a munkátokért, a fáradozásotokért, mindazért, amit értünk, nekünk tettetek és tesztek és azért, hogy újra itt lehetünk!


----------



## kiskacsa59 (2013 Június 2)

Gratulálok mindenkinek, aki ebben a hatalmas munkában közvetve, vagy közvetlenül részt vett!


----------



## Rozina (2013 Június 2)

Nagyon szép ez az ÚJ!  Köszönöm a munkátokat!


----------



## m-o-n (2013 Június 2)

Köszönöm, nagyon tetszik!


----------



## Kecsege1234 (2013 Június 2)

Köszi mindenkinek, ügyesek voltatok és gyorsak.


----------



## Rózsakrisz (2013 Június 2)

Én is csatlakozom azokhoz, akik köszönetet mondtak. Remek munka!
Már hiányoztatok!!


----------



## pleczedit (2013 Június 3)

Drágáim! 
Nagyon szép az oldal, gondolom sok munka volt, de kérdésem: Hol vannak az eddigi kották? Lesz zenei oldal, amiről lehet kottákat kérni, illetve feltölteni mások segítségére?
Üdv.: Edit


----------



## robokop (2013 Június 3)

goyo írta:


> Kedves CH Tagok, látogatók,
> 
> Az átállás sikeresen megtörtént, megnyitottuk a fórumokat, hogy minél előbb használhassátok őket, de még több funkciót helyre kell állítanunk, át kell alakítanunk, pl.-ul a *grimaszok, zene fórum, chat,* és más jelenleg hiányzó dolgok is visszakerülnek az elkövetkező hetekben...ezekről hosszú listánk van.
> 
> Ezért 1-2 hétig a türelmeteket kérjük. *Problémákat, hibajelentéseket jelenleg nem várunk, ha mindennel elkészültünk, utána szívesen válaszolunk!*


koszontom a forum uj arculatat es koszonom a kemeny munkat amit ertunk tesztek.Kivanom,hogy sok oromunk legyen az uj arculatu forumban is....


----------



## zolcsák (2013 Június 3)

Üdv Ch!

Már nagyon hiányoztak a régi barátok!

Köszönöm!


----------



## Kolonel0708 (2013 Június 3)

Biztos nem lesz gond, és sok sikert kívánok.
Megpróbáltam egy feltöltést, és "valamiért" elbénáztam, és 2x került föl, Kérem törölni egyiket (Dickens-Urunk élete) http://canadahun.com/temak/hangoskönyv-és-társai-ii-2013.35157/page-36#post-3838190

Vagy.... hol kel ezért szólni?
Üdv: Kolonel


----------



## juditmacska (2013 Június 3)

Nekem nagyon tetszik, sztem elegáns lett. Grat azoknak, akik dolgoztak vele/rajta!


----------



## Keri M (2013 Június 3)

Már alig vártam ,hogy végre itt lehessek,nekem is elvonási tüneteim voltak.Köszönöm,hogy ennyit dolgoztatok és dolgoztok értünk.


----------



## P.Éva (2013 Június 3)

Köszönet a munkátokért! 

A réges-régi kereső funkciót; a találatokat üzenetenként hozza elő nem lehet valahogy előcsalni?


----------



## szalmama (2013 Június 3)

Nagyon szép lett az új CH!Remélem hamar megszokjuk,mert még kicsit szokatlan.gratula a sok munkáért.Köszönjük mindenkinek aki részt vett ebben a nagy munkában.


----------



## livvi (2013 Június 3)

Köszönöm a munkátokat!


----------



## Ticska68 (2013 Június 3)

Én is szeretném megköszönni azt a sok-sok órai munkát, amit értünk ,olvasókért tesztek, tettetek. Köszönöm!


----------



## boom (2013 Június 3)

Sziasztok!

Nekem az lenne a kérdésem, hogy még csatolt fájlok helyreállítása is várható a köv. 1-2 hétben? Mert a legtöbb helyen működik, de van olyan fórum, ahol hibát ír ki.

Egyébként én is csatlakozom, köszönjük szépen a munkátokat!


----------



## dankanta (2013 Június 3)

Köszönöm


----------



## Csillus 75 (2013 Június 3)

goyo írta:


> Kedves CH Tagok, látogatók,
> 
> Az átállás sikeresen megtörtént, megnyitottuk a fórumokat, hogy minél előbb használhassátok őket, de még több funkciót helyre kell állítanunk, át kell alakítanunk, pl.-ul a *grimaszok, zene fórum, chat,* és más jelenleg hiányzó dolgok is visszakerülnek az elkövetkező hetekben...ezekről hosszú listánk van.
> 
> Ezért 1-2 hétig a türelmeteket kérjük. *Problémákat, hibajelentéseket jelenleg nem várunk, ha mindennel elkészültünk, utána szívesen válaszolunk!*


 
Én is nagyon nagyon köszönöm, hogy vagytok! ))))


----------



## kernan (2013 Június 3)

Köszönöm a munkátokat én is !


----------



## marianna58 (2013 Június 3)

Nagyon örülök, hogy ismét itt lehetek! Már nagyon hiányzott. Köszönet a megújítóknak a sok-sok munkáért


----------



## Hugi (2013 Június 3)

Hiányzott. Köszönöm szépen a munkátokat


----------



## bananajoe (2013 Június 3)

Bananajoe is köszönetét küldi Szlovákiából


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Június 3)

nekem tetszik


----------



## mozs (2013 Június 3)

Asil írta:


> Remek, hogy újra elindult a honlap. Igazán minden elismerésem az átállás végrehajtóinak.


Köszönöm szépen, hogy elindult ismét a honlap, ezer köszönet mindenért. A pár nap "munkaszünet" alatt egészen elvonási tüneteim jelentkeztek. Nagyon szép az új profil, kicsit még szokatlan. Egyik kedvenc topicomat a KABARÉ-t még nem találom, remélem előbb-utóbb rábukkanok. Hiányoznak a rádiókabaré és egyéb vidám jelenetek hanganyagai.


----------



## horcrux (2013 Június 3)

Köszönöm, nagyon jó lett.


----------



## angyalka2524 (2013 Június 3)

Köszönjük!


----------



## zzsuzsa (2013 Június 3)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm!Hiányoztatok!Remélem használni is tudom majd az oldalt.Szinte a családhoz tartoztok.


----------



## griffiths1 (2013 Június 3)

Egyszerű, gyors, pontos. Nekem tetszik, köszönöm!
Mondjuk titokban reméltem, hogy megszűnik a kötelező köszöngetés, de az maradt. Sebaj, legfeljebb olyan üzenetre nem kattintok.


----------



## böngésző (2013 Június 3)

Na ja ,nem akarok hálátlannak tünni,de miért nem fogadta el a rendszer a régi jelszavamat? Most kaptam egy kódot, meg lehet ezt változtatni valahol? Segitsen valaki,mert én nem találom.


----------



## zsigi1978 (2013 Június 3)

Jó újra itt  ... komolyan kezdtem aggódni ,hogy ez a fórum örökre megszűnik ... remélem hogy megújult erővel és még hatékonyabban tudjuk segíteni egymás munkásságát!!! MÁR ALIG VÁROM!!!!

üdv mindenkinek

Zsigi


----------



## fancsarumból (2013 Június 3)

Köszönöm ,hogy újból itt lehetek én is ebben a baráti közösségben !
Az újraindulás vonatkozásában minden aggódásom elmúlt !!!

Mindenkinek nagy köszönet érte !!!


----------



## pufutehen (2013 Június 3)

Örülök, hogy újra itt lehetek.  Nagyon köszönöm a fáradtságos munkátokat, igazán szép lett az új oldal.
áldás, béke


----------



## imonka79 (2013 Június 3)

sok szeretettel


----------



## robokop (2013 Június 3)

*en is szeretettel koszontom a legkedvesebb forumunk osszes tagjat es mindazokat ,akik faradsagos munkaval jarultak hozza,hogy ismet reszesei lehessunk ennek a kiemelkedoen magas szinvonalu forum*nak.


----------



## zsoka45 (2013 Június 3)

Sziasztok.Nagyon-nagyon szuper az új oldal. 
köszönet érte.
Zsoka


----------



## görgető (2013 Június 4)

sziasztok !köszi szépen az új fórumot. nagyon klassz lett.!!!!!!


----------



## keresztúr (2013 Június 4)

Köszi a munkátokat!!!!További sikereket!!!


----------



## Mai Teréz (2013 Június 4)

goyo írta:


> Kedves CH Tagok, látogatók,
> 
> Az átállás sikeresen megtörtént, megnyitottuk a fórumokat, hogy minél előbb használhassátok őket, de még több funkciót helyre kell állítanunk, át kell alakítanunk, pl.-ul a *grimaszok, zene fórum, chat,* és más jelenleg hiányzó dolgok is visszakerülnek az elkövetkező hetekben...ezekről hosszú listánk van.
> 
> Ezért 1-2 hétig a türelmeteket kérjük. *Problémákat, hibajelentéseket jelenleg nem várunk, ha mindennel elkészültünk, utána szívesen válaszolunk!*


 
Nagyon szépen köszönjük a munkátokat, nagyon hiányzott a fórum, amíg nem működött. Sok sikert a továbbiakban is, szép napot mindenkinek, teréz


----------



## matiasrex (2013 Június 4)

Sziasztok! Remek lesz megint Canadázni!


----------



## jani 07 (2013 Június 4)

üdv! hol vagytok cimborák?


----------



## klára1960 (2013 Június 4)

Köszönöm szépen a munkátokat


----------



## ovali (2013 Június 4)

hát ez azért kicsit jobban áttekinthetö lett igen hiányztott már az oldal nekem is puszim
Köszönöm a munkátokat reméljük megint sok örömünk lesz benne


----------



## ovali (2013 Június 4)

ezzel a kis dallal köszönöm a fáradozásaitokat
remélem nem követek el hibát hogy ide küldtem de még nem találtam zenei oldalt puszim vali..


----------



## TM74 (2013 Június 4)

Nagyon szuper lett az új oldal, és nagyon örülök nektek


----------



## maugli777 (2013 Június 4)

Újra! Köszönöm! Hajrá Magyarok!


----------



## 1gyuszus56 (2013 Június 4)

Köszönet, hogy újra itt vagytok, nagyon sok munkátokba került az eddigiek, és még a továbbiak is!
Nagyon jók vagytok! Üdv: 1gyuszus56


----------



## jajo1953 (2013 Június 4)

Köszönöm munkátokat, már nagyon vártam


----------



## Luigi48 (2013 Június 4)

Csak nyugi... Szépen alakulnak a dolgok. Nekem egyre jobban tetszik ez az új rendszer. Szokni kell, de nem lesz itt semmi gond. Hajrá Melitta, hajrá Goyo !


----------



## zelinum (2013 Június 4)

Mit takar a trófea, mármint nem általában hanem itt a CH-on?


----------



## _$korpio (2013 Június 5)

eltunt az osszes privat levelezesem es lehetoseg is hogy privat tudjak irni ..... hova lett ??? vagy csak en nem talalom please nemi help neeeeddddddd


----------



## tsanyi1 (2013 Június 5)

Köszönöm a munkátokat!
Csatlakozom a megköszönőkhöz!


----------



## botata (2013 Június 5)

Köszönet ezért a nagy munkáért. Szerintem megérte a modern, tetszetős és biztonságos, stabil fórummotor.
Biztos vagyok benne, hogy aki eddig idegenkedett tőle, rövid időn belül megkedveli .
It was good work congratulation.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Június 5)

zelinum írta:


> Mit takar a trófea, mármint nem általában hanem itt a CH-on?


*Majd kialakul *



_$korpio írta:


> eltunt az osszes privat levelezesem es lehetoseg is hogy privat tudjak irni ..... hova lett ??? vagy csak en nem talalom please nemi help neeeeddddddd


*A pm itt *Beszélgetések
*névem található, ugyanúgy jobbra fenn a halványkék soron a nicked mellett.*
*Ha olyan a beállitásod,lehet, hogy a kereső ablak pont takarja.*


----------



## pelizsolt (2013 Június 5)

Köszönöm munkátokat, már nagyon vártam,jó munkát az oldal munkatársainak .


----------



## Ndmc (2013 Június 5)

Köszi!

Szép lett az új Canadahun!


----------



## Kisgebe7050 (2013 Június 5)

Sziasztok,
csatlakoznék az előttem szólókhoz. Minden tiszteletet megérdemel az az áldozatos munka, amit a magyar nyelvű irodalom terjesztéséért Ti végeztek. Sok-sok egészségben megélt évet és szerencsét kívánok nektek. Vigyázzatok magatokra! Kicsit távolabbról hazulról ez a fórum igazán az egyetlen, ami segít egy kicsit otthon érezni magunkat.
Köszönöm,
Kisgebe Angliából


----------



## Jaszladany (2013 Június 5)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *A pm itt *Beszélgetések
> *névem található, ugyanúgy jobbra fenn a halványkék soron a nicked mellett.*
> *Ha olyan a beállitásod,lehet, hogy a kereső ablak pont takarja.*


 

Tényleg, nekem is takarja! Amúgy nagyon tetszik az új felület, gratulálok hozzá én is.
Köszönöm a bejegyzésedet Flamingo, mert így megtaláltam a beállítások helyét is a kereső ablak előtt, amit napok óta keresek. Nekem nagyon beleolvad a kék felületbe, az én színbeállításom rossz? Szinte csak akkor látszik, ha ráviszem a kurzort, ezért nem találtam. Tudok ezen állítani?


----------



## Anyus4 (2013 Június 5)

Köszönöm a munkátokat


----------



## Taxita (2013 Június 5)

Köszönöm az oldal készítőinek, munkatársainak az eddigi munkáját és a megújult oldalhoz további sikereket kívánok!


----------



## ferysco (2013 Június 5)

*Elismerésem az eddigi munkátokért - hasonló jókat kívánok amit az előttem szólók is tolmácsoltak.*


----------



## Anya csak 1 van (2013 Június 5)

goyo írta:


> Kedves CH Tagok, látogatók,
> 
> Az átállás sikeresen megtörtént, megnyitottuk a fórumokat, hogy minél előbb használhassátok őket, de még több funkciót helyre kell állítanunk, át kell alakítanunk, pl.-ul a *grimaszok, zene fórum, chat,* és más jelenleg hiányzó dolgok is visszakerülnek az elkövetkező hetekben...ezekről hosszú listánk van.
> 
> Ezért 1-2 hétig a türelmeteket kérjük. *Problémákat, hibajelentéseket jelenleg nem várunk, ha mindennel elkészültünk, utána szívesen válaszolunk!*


Szuper!!!


----------



## Anya csak 1 van (2013 Június 5)

Kovanszky írta:


> Thank's


Köszi


----------



## Zsefyzsa (2013 Június 5)

Köszönet a munkátokért!


----------



## Anya csak 1 van (2013 Június 5)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Kedves M.Anyus!*
> *lásd lent pirossal.és*
> *majd ha eltelt az 1-2 hét még nincs kész valami, akkor jelezzétek.*
> *Most még pl a moderálás is gondot okoz.*


OK


----------



## Kaktuszmaci (2013 Június 5)

Nagyon köszönöm a munkátokat!!!!


----------



## fpl (2013 Június 5)

Eddig sok hasznos dolgot találtam itt, igazán remélem az új is hasonlóan, kiemelkedően hasznos lessz!


----------



## bogiovi (2013 Június 5)

Egy kicsit furcsa ez az új külső, de köszönet érte a készítőknek nagyon jó ez az oldal.


----------



## igazmondó (2013 Június 5)

Áldott kis kezetek odaadó munkáját, agyatok fáradságot nem ismerő gondolkodását, szeretettel és hittel köszönöm. Teszem ezt azért, mert jól eső érzés azon személyek részére is adni, ha keveset is akik mindig, csak adnak.


----------



## Acu (2013 Június 5)

Köszönjük a sok önzetlen munkát, amivel nekünk próbáltok segíteni, hogy megoszthassunk, kérjünk
és kapjunk! Sok sikert a továbbiakban is!
KÖSZÖNJÜK!


----------



## hangay13 (2013 Június 5)

A privát üzenetek hogy érhetők el?
Hogy lehet kilépni? Az oldal bezárásával próbálkoztam, után újra megnyitottam, a belépés nem kellett. Aki belépett úgy is marad amíg a gépet ki nem kapcsolja?
A módosítással is elég sokat kellett próbálkoznom. Csak akkor sikerült, amikor a "További lehetőségek"-re kattintottam.


----------



## hangay13 (2013 Június 5)

Kicsit furcsa így most ez az oldal. Kerestem az előző üzenetem, nehezen jöttem rá, hogy a friss üzenetek a végén vannak. Ha meg lehetne fordítani a sorrendet, jobb lenne!


----------



## Shery (2013 Június 6)

Sziasztok, nekem segitsegre lenne szüksegem a letöltesek teren . Elöre is köszönöm


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Június 6)

hangay13 írta:


> A privát üzenetek hogy érhetők el?
> Hogy lehet kilépni? Az oldal bezárásával próbálkoztam, után újra megnyitottam, a belépés nem kellett. Aki belépett úgy is marad amíg a gépet ki nem kapcsolja?
> A módosítással is elég sokat kellett próbálkoznom. Csak akkor sikerült, amikor a "További lehetőségek"-re kattintottam.


*A pm itt *_Beszélgetések_
*névem található, jobbra fenn a halványkék soron a nicked mellett.*
*Ha olyan a beállitásod,lehet, hogy a kereső ablak pont takarja, mellette a kilépés gomb is.*
*Azonban, ha nem zavar nem kell minden alkalommal kilépned, igy a belépéssel sem kell vesződnöd.*


----------



## wicus (2013 Június 6)

Nagyon köszönöm,hogy megint Veletek lehetek.


----------



## Lipi66 (2013 Június 6)

Sziasztok!

Köszönet a sok munkáért, szerethető lett az új változat! 
Tudom, h még sok dolog folyamatban van, de megkérdezhetem, h a régi albumokat vissza fogjuk-e kapni? Régebben oda töltöttem azokat a képeket amiket a "Fotó album" fórumra tettem fel, h ne vesszenek el pár hónap múlva. Egyáltalán szükség lesz még erre a "fortélyra"? Nem találom a régi "gémkapcsos" csatolási lehetőséget. Ne is keressem később se? 
Előre is köszönet a válaszért!


----------



## AndiC (2013 Június 6)

Lipi66 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Köszönet a sok munkáért, szerethető lett az új változat!
> Tudom, h még sok dolog folyamatban van, de megkérdezhetem, h a régi albumokat vissza fogjuk-e kapni? Régebben oda töltöttem azokat a képeket amiket a "Fotó album" fórumra tettem fel, h ne vesszenek el pár hónap múlva. Egyáltalán szükség lesz még erre a "fortélyra"? Nem találom a régi "gémkapcsos" csatolási lehetőséget. Ne is keressem később se?
> Előre is köszönet a válaszért!


 

gémkapocs helyett:

a *Válasz küldés* mellett a *Fájlok feltöltése* gombra katt.


----------



## E.P.Dowd (2013 Június 6)

Nekem tetszik! Köszönöm. A régit is.


----------



## solyomir (2013 Június 6)

Köszönjük!!! Nekem most gyorsabb is lett az egész.


----------



## ödönci (2013 Június 6)

Köszönöm, hogy ilyen gyorsan megtörtént a Fórum átalakítása.
Üdvözlettel:
ödönci


----------



## Flos (2013 Június 7)

goyo írta:


> Kedves CH Tagok, látogatók,
> 
> Az átállás sikeresen megtörtént, megnyitottuk a fórumokat, hogy minél előbb használhassátok őket, de még több funkciót helyre kell állítanunk, át kell alakítanunk, pl.-ul a *grimaszok, zene fórum, chat,* és más jelenleg hiányzó dolgok is visszakerülnek az elkövetkező hetekben...ezekről hosszú listánk van.
> 
> Ezért 1-2 hétig a türelmeteket kérjük. *Problémákat, hibajelentéseket jelenleg nem várunk, ha mindennel elkészültünk, utána szívesen válaszolunk!*


érzem! - minden jó lesz! köszönet a munkáért. Flos


----------



## kaszalac (2013 Június 7)

Jó újra itt lenni!Köszönöm.


----------



## Kiss Béla (2013 Június 7)

Köszönöm én is hogy a tagja lehetek a fórumnak!  Remélem sok jó élményben lesz itt részem!!!!


----------



## darkangel011 (2013 Június 7)

Köszönet a munkátokért.


----------



## Viháncka (2013 Június 7)

Köszönöm a munkátokat! (Talán) nem is képzelitek, mennyire jól esik olvasni az anyanyelvemen, és ezt ti teszitek lehetővé! Köszönöm minden szorgalmasan dolgozó munkatársnak!


----------



## trumel (2013 Június 7)

nem tudom, hogy csak nekem van-e igy, de rakereses utan, nem tudom megtekinteni a keresesi eredmenyt, es odairja hogy hozzakell szolnom az adott temaban hogy meg tudjam tekinteni a letoltedo linkeket... azelott siman toltottem hiszen meg volt a megfelelo szamu hozzaszolasom... mi a teendo?


----------



## morgor (2013 Június 8)

Szép volt fiúk! Gratulálok és köszönet érte.


----------



## riki66 (2013 Június 8)

Gratulálok munkátokhoz! Sok sikert kívánok.


----------



## masi11 (2013 Június 8)

Köszönöm, most megszűnt legalább a bejelentkezéskor előforduló hiba...


----------



## zafír09 (2013 Június 8)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm a munkátokat. Tetszik az oldal, és a bejelentkezést
is nagyon profin megoldottátok. )


----------



## lacabalo (2013 Június 8)

Baalcain írta:


> Egész héten attól tartottam, h lényegesen hosszabb idő lesz az átállás és sok infó vesztéssel jár.
> Jó látni ismét szinte mindent működni, úgy tűnik felesleges volt aggodalmam.
> 
> thx a munkátokat, a rááldozott időtöket


Nagyon rendben van!


----------



## rbobike60 (2013 Június 8)

Köszönöm a sok-sok munkátokat és nagyon örülök, hogy már itt tart az oldal. Sok sikert a továbbiakban is. Tetszik az új "arculat"


----------



## Amateur (2013 Június 8)

Köszönet mindenért, már nagyon vártalak benneteket!


----------



## Tűz* (2013 Június 9)

Köszönöm a gyors munkát én is!
Nekem az új kinézet nagyon furcsa, valahogy nem tudom megszokni. Nekem sokkal bonyolultabb lett. De azért igyekszem nem elveszni a sok halmaz között.


----------



## othi (2013 Június 9)

Örülök hogy újra elindult az oldal! További sok sikert!!


----------



## howard (2013 Június 9)

goyo írta:


> Kedves CH Tagok, látogatók,
> 
> Az átállás sikeresen megtörtént, megnyitottuk a fórumokat, hogy minél előbb használhassátok őket, de még több funkciót helyre kell állítanunk, át kell alakítanunk, pl.-ul a *grimaszok, zene fórum, chat,* és más jelenleg hiányzó dolgok is visszakerülnek az elkövetkező hetekben...ezekről hosszú listánk van.
> 
> Ezért 1-2 hétig a türelmeteket kérjük. *Problémákat, hibajelentéseket jelenleg nem várunk, ha mindennel elkészültünk, utána szívesen válaszolunk!*


Köszi!


----------



## duett (2013 Június 9)

Köszönet a munkátokért.


----------



## tlacika (2013 Június 9)

Jó újra látni a site-ot.
Gratulálok a megújult külsőhöz - köszönet a változtatásban részt vevőknek.


----------



## falco (2013 Június 9)

K sz net, ez az én K dv s , az én kedvesem.
Úgy dúdolnám:
ez így jó nekem, ez így jó nekem
ez a lap!


----------



## macskano84 (2013 Június 9)

nagyon jó


----------



## csikelszabokata (2013 Június 10)

Én is szeretném megköszönni a sok sok munkátokat, a mostanit és az eddigieket is, hogy lehetővé teszitek, hogy használjuk ezt a fórumot! Köszönöm!


----------



## rencsi007 (2013 Június 10)

Sziasztok!
Van ahol csak a szöveget látom a beillesztett képet nem!Hogyan tudom megnézni?
Köszönöm a segítséget!!!


----------



## Kékmadár (2013 Június 10)

Köszönet a sok munkátokért! A zene feltöltéssel ezek szerint még várok. További kitartást Nektek!


----------



## marcsihungary (2013 Június 11)

Kedves CH működtetők!
Gratulálok az új fórumhoz, nagyon szép, könnyebben lehet tájékozódni, szuper gyors a kereső is! Köszönet az eddigi áldozatos munkátokért, és hogy továbbra is működhet ez az oldal. Sok sikert, és további jó munkát! Szép napot kívánok minden kedves CH működtetőnek és tagoknak egyaránt!


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Június 11)

hogy kell privátot küldeni? Aki tudja légyszi segítsen köszi.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Június 11)

Sakkozzunk:) írta:


> hogy kell privátot küldeni? Aki tudja légyszi segítsen köszi.


 
*Remélem most már tudod.*


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 11)

Talán már itt az ideje az átállás után kérdezni

E-mail értesítések nem jönnek,sem a követett témákról
Sem a privát levelekről
Nem tudom hol látszik hogy on line -e valaki!A profil oldalnál sem találom.A hozzászólásánál sem látszik


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Június 11)

köszi


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Június 11)

safranek írta:


> Talán már itt az ideje az átállás után kérdezni
> 
> 
> E-mail értesítések nem jönnek,sem a követett témákról
> ...


oldalt kíírja hogy ki online.


----------



## Pete White 77 (2013 Június 11)

hála és köszönet az eddigi munkátokért, kívánok még magunknak sok sok kellemes ch-n töltött időt


----------



## agakhan (2013 Június 11)

Mennyi "új", eddig ismeretlen Tag a CH-n! Már ezért is érdemes itt munkálkodni, egyelőre az "illetékeseknek", aztán meg majd nekünk is. Üdvözlet minden kedves Fótumozó Társnak...


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Június 12)

safranek írta:


> Talán már itt az ideje az átállás után kérdezni
> 
> 
> E-mail értesítések nem jönnek,sem a követett témákról




*Nézd meg,hogy megmaradtak-e a beállitások, mert lehet, hogy elvesztek a konvertálás során. Lehet, hogy újra be kell állitani.*


> Sem a privát levelekről


*Szintén le kell ellenőrizni a profiloldaladon.*


> Nem tudom hol látszik hogy on line -e valaki!A profil oldalnál sem találom.A hozzászólásánál sem látszik



* A profilodalon állithatod (halványkék sor jobbra fent) a sajátod. A többieknél az "utoljára aktiv"-ból lehet rá következtetni, ha nincs beállitva..*


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 12)

flamingo írta:


> *Nézd meg,hogy megmaradtak-e a beállítások, mert lehet, hogy elvesztek a konvertálás során. Lehet, hogy újra be kell állítani.*


Még nem tudom
De lehet megtaláltam az e-mail küldési beállításokat
(Azért csak lehet)Mert idegen nyelven van
És még tesztelve nincsen, amit változtattam


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 12)

*Böngészési beállítások* (ezt nem a beállításoknál lehet elérni.Hanem a Főoldal nevednél a legördülőben)


Automatically watch threads that you create or when you reply...((fordítás:Automatikusan nézni, szálak, hogy hozzon létre, vagy ha válaszol ...)
and receive email notifications of replies(és emailes értesítést a válasz)
Use the rich text editor to create and edit messages (A rich text szerkesztőt, és szerkesztheti az üzeneteket)
Show people's signatures with their messages (Mutasd az emberek aláírásokat az üzeneteket)
Online státuszod mutatása


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Június 12)

jó lesz ez nekem nagyon sokkal jobban tetszik mint a régi  nah ezt a kanadát már szívesen nyomatom 


Csak mintha punnyadós lenne a fórum, de gondolom idővel visszaszoknak az emberek.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Június 12)

safranek írta:


> Még nem tudom
> De lehet megtaláltam az e-mail küldési beállításokat
> (Azért csak lehet)Mert *idegen nyelven van*
> És még tesztelve nincsen, amit változtattam


 
*Balra lent a sötétkék sorban - a stilus mellett - találod a nyelvválasztót (English/Magyar). Ha átállitod magyarul fog a CH komunikálni.*


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 12)

flamingo írta:


> *Balra lent a sötétkék sorban - a stilus mellett - találod a nyelvválasztót (English/Magyar). Ha átállitod magyarul fog a CH komunikálni.*


*A Böngészési beállítások*
Akkor sem magyar:http://canadahun.com/fiok/preferences
A fórum az magyar,
A beállítások többi része is magyar.
De pont az e-mail küldési beállítások egyelőre még nem magyar
(mindegy lefordítottam)


----------



## boholino (2013 Június 12)

a blogokkal mi lesz ? az enyem nagyon furcsan nez ki


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Június 12)

boholino írta:


> a blogokkal mi lesz ? az enyem nagyon furcsan nez ki


 
*Hogy stilszerű legyek:*
*Nekem megfelel. Benne versek - rendben. Text centerben, de ezt neked kell rendezned.*


----------



## Rozina (2013 Június 12)

Zene fórum egyáltalán nem lesz?


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Június 12)

jó lesz ez


----------



## Kata4908 (2013 Június 13)

Kedves Melitta!
Kérdésem: feltöltésnél a írót és címet hová kell beírni? A kereső a csatolmányokban eddig nem látta, ez megváltozott? Vagy csak én vagyok béna.
Köszönöm a munkátokat!
Üdv Kata


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Június 13)

Kata4908 írta:


> Kedves Melitta!
> Kérdésem: feltöltésnél a írót és címet hová kell beírni? A kereső a csatolmányokban eddig nem látta, ez megváltozott? Vagy csak én vagyok béna.
> Köszönöm a munkátokat!
> Üdv Kata


 
*Továbbra is a hozzászólásban kell feltüntetni, mert a csatolássokban a kereső nem keres.*


----------



## proland (2013 Június 13)

Sziasztok!

A kották és csatolások fórum kb. mikor fog helyreállni?

Üdv,
R


----------



## cindike (2013 Június 13)

Köszönöm a sok munkátokat ! Türelmesen várom hogy minden visszakerüljön. és irjátok hogy kész. Majd ha lehet utána kérdezek.
További jó munkát és egészséget kivánok Nektek szeretettel edit


----------



## cindike (2013 Június 13)

Drága Melitta! Köszönöm a gyors üzenetet / Én a zenére várok !!!Mp3 zenei alapokat látom, de én azt nem tudom. Én nem énekelek és nincs zenekarom, és hallgatni szeretem és gyüjtöm . Zenei mindenevő vagyok és én itt még mindent megtaláltam. .
De türelmes vagyok csak Legyen , azt szeretném. Sok szeretettel Edit


----------



## grusalak (2013 Június 13)

Sziasztok!
A segítségeteket kérném a következőben:
Megújulás óta most jártam először újra itt. Még az átállás előtt többször is meglátogattam a Kindle olvasmányok fórumát, és akkor - ha nem csal az emlékezetem  - láttam minden hozzászólást.
Most viszont vannak olyan hozzászólások, aminek a teljes tartalmát csak akkor látom ha jól értem, amennyiben konkrétan abban a fórumban (témában?) van hozzászólásom. Viszont mivel már indult egy II. Kindle fórum is mint látom, ezért az első lezárásra került. Így viszont lehetetlenné vált ha jól értem, hogy hozzászóljak, és újra lássak mindent? Van erre valami gyógymód vagy ezek végleg zárolva lettek?
Köszönettel: István

Csak módosítom, mert a választ megtaláltam a II. fórumban, és kitörölni nem akarom, talán másnak is lesz hasonló kérdése.
"Ha meg tudnám mondani, hogy a H miért viselkedik R-ként, azaz a sima HIDE miért csak akkor teszi láthatóvá a rejtett tartalmat, ha az állandó tag hozzászólást ír, nagyon boldog lennék, mert így a lezárt topicokhoz is hozzá lehetne jutni, a többiben meg nem lenne szemetelés. REMÉLEM! 
A megoldáson dolgoznak, de pillanatnyilag az a helyzet, hogy az S-s helyett a T az üzemelő."


----------



## Kata4908 (2013 Június 13)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Továbbra is a hozzászólásban kell feltüntetni, mert a csatolássokban a kereső nem keres.*


 
Kedves Flamingo!
Köszönöm válaszod. A régi formátumban volt egy címsor, egyértelmű volt, hova kell beírni. Most ez a sor nincs. Ezek szerint a hozzászólás szövegében keres? Bocs, a sok kérdésért.
Üdv Kata


----------



## Berni18 (2013 Június 13)

Sziasztok! Segítségre lenne szükségem! Az a kérdésem, hogy az E-book fórumnál hol tudok rákeresni a témákra/könyvekre? Komolyan mondom, hogy nem találom sehol ezt a linket. Előre is köszönöm a segítséget!
Üdv. Andi


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Június 14)

Kata4908 írta:


> Kedves Flamingo!
> Köszönöm válaszod. A régi formátumban volt egy címsor, egyértelmű volt, hova kell beírni. Most ez a sor nincs. Ezek szerint *a hozzászólás szövegében keres*? Bocs, a sok kérdésért.
> 
> Üdv Kata


*Pontosan.*


Berni18 írta:


> Sziasztok! Segítségre lenne szükségem! Az a kérdésem, hogy az E-book fórumnál hol tudok rákeresni a témákra/könyvekre? Komolyan mondom, hogy nem találom sehol ezt a linket. Előre is köszönöm a segítséget!
> Üdv. Andi


 
*Fenn a halványkék sor jobb szélén a kereső.*
*Ha rákattintasz, állithatod, hogy témában, fórumban...stb. keress.*
*Előbb **bemész az Irodalomba, ott kipipálva a csak a fórumban keress-t - elvben a könyvek találatait adja.*


----------



## boholino (2013 Június 14)

szerbusztok.
Megegyszer a blogomrol : a kepek vissza lesznek helyezve , vagy nekem kell ujrakezdeni ? Hogyan lehet ujabb albumot feltolteni ?

Eddig a more! funkcio letezett =csak a bejegyzes eleje volt lathato... ez megszunt?
Hogyan lehet hozzaferni a mar letezo bejegyzesekhez , hogy bele lehessen javitani ?
Koszonet


----------



## boholino (2013 Június 14)

A belejavitast megtalaltam


----------



## lufi1961 (2013 Június 14)

Kiváncsi lehetek mikor lesznek zene topikok??Amúgy klasszul megújultunk!!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Június 14)

boholino írta:


> szerbusztok.
> Megegyszer a blogomrol : *a kepek vissza lesznek helyezve* , vagy nekem kell ujrakezdeni ? Hogyan lehet ujabb albumot feltolteni ?
> 
> Eddig a more! funkcio letezett =csak a bejegyzes eleje volt lathato... ez megszunt?
> ...


*Ahogy kértük: Türelem, előbb a fórum, aztán a blog, az albumok....*





lufi1961 írta:


> Kiváncsi lehetek mikor lesznek zene topikok??Amúgy klasszul megújultunk!!


*Igen. Hamarosan.*


----------



## oolong (2013 Június 14)

Jó lenne RRS-el, Google Reader-el olvasni a változásokat.
Betettem a Readerbe az engem érdeklő RSS eléréseket, de hibás címet dob fel.
Példaszerűen, a Technikai újdonságok RSS-e:

```
[URL]http://canadahun.com/forum/technikai-%C3%BAjdons%C3%A1gok.54/index.rss[/URL]
```
itt pl. a Linux hírnél a Readerrel a
http://canadahun.com/forum/temak/linux.3953/ címet kapom hibásan vissza.
A *forum* rész felesleges ebben a részben
a http://canadahun.com/*forum*/temak/linux.3953/
Helyes tehát a http://canadahun.com/temak/linux.3953/ cím
Ugyanez a hiba látszik más RSS híreknél is.


----------



## Adodi (2013 Június 14)

Kedves goyo!



Megnyugtató ez az üzenet:

*Csak semmi pánik*

The server responded with an error. The error message is in the JavaScript console.


De ha naponta csak egy rejtett tartalmat láthatok, --mert utána mindenre ezt kapom-, már kevésbé!

Még ÜZENNI sem tudok!

Ez az állapot az átállás előtti hetekben kezdődött – üzenet nélkül – és azóta is tart.

Kérem, ha tudsz, segíts!

Előre is köszönöm! 

Adodi


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 15)

*Ismét egy kérdés(lehet az is korán van)*
*A linkjei nem működnek a canadának*
*Csak egyet említek de több van*
*Az e-mail értesítésekben küldött hivatkozások*
*Ezzel a hibával nyílnak meg:*


> *CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma - Hiba*
> ​A kért oldal nem található.


Mint például #189 itt feljebb lévő üzenetben lévő hozzászóló írja
A kiadott limk hibás szerinte a fórum rész felesleges
Elképzelhető: Minden link így lesz hibás
De én is kipróbáltam a következőt:http://canadahun.com/forum/beszelgetes/
Igen itt is felesleges a "fórum" link-szöveg-tag
Ügyes volt

*oolong*


----------



## medver38 (2013 Június 15)

Sajnos csak azt tudom mondani,amit a többiek----Köszönöm---majd +szokom,de így is Ti vagytok az 1-ik legjobbak...Mondtam már?Köszönöm


----------



## Berni18 (2013 Június 15)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Pontosan.*
> 
> 
> *Fenn a halványkék sor jobb szélén a kereső.*
> ...


 
Nagyon köszönöm!


----------



## LRJudit (2013 Június 16)

Nagyon szeretném úgy beállítani a fórumot, hogy a legfrissebb hsz legyen elől.
Nem lehet vagy csak én nem találom?
Ha nem csak én nem találom, lesz-e mód erre?


----------



## Tibuci (2013 Június 16)

Örülök, hogy ilyen gyorsan és gördülékenyen sikerült megújulnia a CanadaHun közösségi oldalának és előbb utóbb minden ott folytatódhat ahol már korábban összejöttünk itt, ezen a nagyszerű és népszerű közösségi oldalon.
A CH stábjának az oldal működésében minden közreműködőnek, adminoknak, moderátoroknak, és minden tagnak sikeres (együtt) működést kívánok!


----------



## saga3 (2013 Június 16)

Sziasztok,

Be van állítva, hogy kapjak Értesítő emaileket az engem érdeklő témákra.
Jönnek is szépen, nagyon informatív tartalommal, de a bennük lévő "Téma megnyitása" linkek "A kért oldal nem található." hibaüzenetet eredményeznek.

Úgy tűnik itt is a "forum" szöveg felesleges a linkben:

Hibás: http://canadahun.com/forum/temak/saját-kindle-olvasmányok-ii-2013.35158/unread
Működik: http://canadahun.com/temak/saját-kindle-olvasmányok-ii-2013.35158/unread


----------



## fefe10 (2013 Június 18)

Én már aggódóm.....


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 18)

saga3 írta:


> Sziasztok,
> 
> Be van állítva, hogy kapjak Értesítő emaileket az engem érdeklő témákra.
> Jönnek is szépen, nagyon informatív tartalommal, de a bennük lévő "Téma megnyitása" linkek "A kért oldal nem található." hibaüzenetet eredményeznek.
> ...


Nem lehet hogy a linket kapó szerkessze át a linket
Azt a technikusnak kell jól beállítania
A link azért kattintható hogy oda vigyen ahová tényleg kellene
Ez egyértelműen hiba és visszaesés
--------------
Én már jeleztem két helyen kétszer reagálás nincs
Csak a köszöneteket értékelik és "Tetszikelik"
Aztán ilyen is van:


fefe10 írta:


> Én már aggódóm.....


----------



## LRJudit (2013 Június 18)

safranek írta:


> Nem lehet hogy a linket kapó szerkessze át a linket
> Azt a technikusnak kell jól beállítania
> A link azért kattintható hogy oda vigyen ahová tényleg kellene
> Ez egyértelműen hiba és visszaesés
> ...


 

A reagálást én is hiányolom.
Ennyire nem kérdeztem nehezet.


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 18)

Átálltunk!!
Csak el akarták adni a CH-nak a XenForo programot
A technikusunk ott reagál többet
http://xenforo.hu/tagok/goyo.1/
http://xenforo.hu/temak/megjelent-a-xenforo-1-1-5-verziója.5/


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Június 19)

*A nyitó üzenetben irta Goyo, hogy kb 1-2 hét, addig nem is vár hibajelzést (tőlünk kormányosoktól sem).*
*Ez a mostanában telik le. Tehát a hibákat és hiányosságokat a "Problémám van a fórum kezelésével" témában lehet mától jelezni (persze azok elháritása időbe fog telni).*
*Az is igaz, hogy Goyo a webmesterünk a xenforo-t választotta, mert erre a motorra volt a legkönnyebbb átültetni a régi CH-t (meg a Goyo által üzemeltetett néhány másik fórumot). Nem tudom, hogy ez miért lenne baj (főként annak a tükrében, hogy igy tudjuk CH ingyenességét fenntartani)?*


----------



## saga3 (2013 Június 19)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *a hibákat és hiányosságokat a "Problémám van a fórum kezelésével" témában lehet mától jelezni*


 

Konkrétan akkor ebbe a Fórumba?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Június 19)

saga3 írta:


> Konkrétan akkor ebbe a Fórumba?


 
*Ebbe:*
*Problémád van a fórum kezelésével ? írd ide...​*

Fontos​​


----------



## Adodi (2013 Június 19)

Kedves goyo!

Megnyugtató ez az üzenet:
*Csak semmi pánik*
The server responded with an error. The error message is in the JavaScript console.

De ha naponta csak *egy* rejtett tartalmat láthatok, vagy *egy* üzenetet küldhetek, -mert utána mindenre ezt kapom-, már kevésbé!
Ez az állapot az átállás előtti hetekben kezdődött – csak akkor még nem volt hibaüzenet – és azóta is tart.
Kérem, ha tudsz, segíts!

Előre is köszönöm! 

Adodi.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Június 19)

Adodi írta:


> Kedves goyo!
> 
> Megnyugtató ez az üzenet:
> *Csak semmi pánik*
> The server responded with an error. The error message is in the JavaScript console.


*Természetesen nem megnyugtató, de a hibák javitása csak most kezdődik.*


> De ha naponta csak *egy* rejtett tartalmat láthatok, vagy *egy* üzenetet küldhetek, -mert utána mindenre ezt kapom-, már kevésbé!
> Ez az állapot az átállás előtti hetekben kezdődött – csak akkor még nem volt hibaüzenet – és azóta is tart.
> Kérem, ha tudsz, segíts!
> 
> ...


*Ha egyszer szabályosan hozzászóltál egy témához (azaz nem került törlésre a csupán köszi/jó ez/ dekafa... tartalom), akkor abban a témában MINDEN rejtett tartalom feloldásra kerül.*


----------



## masi11 (2013 Június 19)

Üdv, nagyon jo az uj honlap.Gyors és átekinhető.


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 20)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Természetesen nem megnyugtató, de a hibák javitása csak most kezdődik.*


Nos ez minden új és kipróbálatlan dolognál így van
Legalább 1 év mire beáll egy program
Tehát türelemmel leszünk
Úgy saccolom 1.5-2 évenként cserél fórummotort a CH


----------



## LRJudit (2013 Június 20)

Adodi írta:


> Kedves goyo!
> 
> Megnyugtató ez az üzenet:
> *Csak semmi pánik*
> ...


 

Melyik böngészőt használod?
Ki kéne próbálni egy másikkal!
Főleg, mert azt írod, átállás előtt kezdődött a probléma.


----------



## kunattila (2013 Június 20)

Köszönöm


----------



## Adodi (2013 Június 21)

LRJudit írta:


> Melyik böngészőt használod?
> Ki kéne próbálni egy másikkal!
> Főleg, mert azt írod, átállás előtt kezdődött a probléma.


 


Szia!
Explorer 10-est használok.
Három éve nem volt gond a keresővel, közvetlenül az átállás előtti időben - gondolom az előkészületek eredményeként - jelentkezett a gond.


----------



## LRJudit (2013 Június 21)

Adodi írta:


> Szia!
> Explorer 10-est használok.
> Három éve nem volt gond a keresővel, közvetlenül az átállás előtti időben - gondolom az előkészületek eredményeként - jelentkezett a gond.


 

Kedvedért elindítottam az IE10-et és működik, egymás után több rejtett tartalmat meg tudtam nézni.
Olyan topikban is, ahol még életemben nem jártam.
Egyéb fórumon sokan panaszkodnak az IE-re.
Kompatibilis üzemmódba van kapcsolva?
Win7-es rendszered van?
Váltottál az utóbbi időben?
Azért nagyon ki kéne próbálni egy firefox-ot.
Annak ellenére, hogy egy böngészőről azt állítja a rendszered, hogy napra kész, még sérülhetett.
Ilyet eddig nekem csak törléssel és újra telepítéssel sikerült orvosolnom.


----------



## szecsku (2013 Június 21)

gratulálok az új oldalhoz


----------



## agakhan (2013 Június 21)

Kérdés: A "jelent" kifejezésnek muszáj maradnia? Annyi más szép magyar szó van, amellyel helyettesithető lenne. Nem?...


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 21)

agakhan írta:


> Kérdés: A "jelent" kifejezésnek muszáj maradnia? Annyi más szép magyar szó van, amellyel helyettesíthető lenne. Nem?...


Elméletileg egyetértek De nincs olyan szó
Amiről ki-ki ne lenne képes rosszul asszociálni
Volt régen: értesítse a moderátort felirat


----------



## huncsiriba (2013 Június 21)

Gratulálok és egyben köszönöm, is az új kinézetet.
Köszönöm a munkát, amit eddig beleöltetek és ezután még bele fogtok.
Önzetlenségből *JELES!*



> Kérdés: A "jelent" kifejezésnek muszáj maradnia? Annyi más szép magyar szó van, amellyel helyettesíthető lenne. Nem?... ​Elméletileg egyetértek De nincs olyan szó
> Amiről ki-ki ne lenne képes rosszul asszociálni
> Volt régen: értesítse a moderátort felirat


Tökéletesen egyetértek azokkal, akiknek a "jelent" szó nagyon kellemetlen emlékeket idéz.
Nem ragoznám, hiszen biztos vagyok benne, hogy itt nem a fiatal korosztály vagy túlnyomó többségben jelen.
Helyette javasolnám: "Nem ide való"; "Moderátor értesítése"; vagy bármi mást annak ellenére, hogy nekem nem szúrja a szememet.


----------



## clarissa62 (2013 Június 21)

Szeretném megkédezni, hogy másnak is van-e minden fórumoldal tetején egy ilyen "weblap nem található" felirat, amitől az első hozzászólás felét úgy kell kitotóznom. Egyáltalán mit akar megtalálni?

Így néz ki minden oldal teteje: (((


----------



## agakhan (2013 Június 22)

huncsiriba írta:


> Gratulálok és egyben köszönöm, is az új kinézetet.
> Köszönöm a munkát, amit eddig beleöltetek és ezután még bele fogtok.
> Önzetlenségből *JELES!*
> 
> ...


 
Például a "megjegyzés" vagy az "észrevétel" tágabb fogalom. Sok minden belefér, bár az is, amitől szívemből-lelkemből idegenkedem. Remélem, a mi jó kis közösségünket ez a lehetőség nem befolíásolja. A magam részéről szintén nagyon várom a zenefórumot, és minden elismerésem az ennek megvalósításán fáradozó munkatárs(ak)é.


----------



## szabozoran (2013 Június 22)

A "zenei alapok (karaoke) - Feltöltések" fórum mikorra várható hogy újra aktív lesz?


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 23)

Jelent helyett=*tájékoztassa a kormányost*
vagy* észrevétel küldése*
(de a jelent az nem feljelent).
Nem kell marhaságra asszociálni sosem.
A Tetszik-ről se kell másra asszociálni
Hisz a tetszik többnyire "egyetért"-et is jelent
Ne akadjunk fenn már egyes szavakon


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Június 23)

huncsiriba írta:


> Gratulálok és egyben köszönöm, is az új kinézetet.
> Köszönöm a munkát, amit eddig beleöltetek és ezután még bele fogtok.
> Önzetlenségből *JELES!*
> 
> ...


*A jelent szó nem = a feljelent-tel. Itt inkább a bejelent a megfelelő igekötős szerkezet, amivel társitható.*




szabozoran írta:


> A "zenei alapok (karaoke) - Feltöltések" fórum mikorra várható hogy újra aktív lesz?


 
*Jelenleg is van midi nyalánkságok és mp3 alapok.*
*A többi is visszakerül idővel, de előbb a hibák kijavitására kell koncentrálnunk.*


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 23)

Flamingo előtted írtam ugyanazt a jelent és feljelent dologról
a bejelent is más, egyetértek
-----------
Egyúttal mondanám maga a "jelent"-ről nekem a napos (ügyeletes) jelentése jut eszembe
Az általános iskolából
Ami egyáltalán nem rosszízű(osztálylétszám és hiányzók)
A katonának a jelentem is csupán események közlése a szolgálati idő alatt történtekről


----------



## szabozoran (2013 Június 23)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *A jelent szó nem = a feljelent-tel. Itt inkább a bejelent a megfelelő igekötős szerkezet, amivel társitható.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Köszi a gyors vàlaszt. Akkor càrok egy kicsit.


----------



## hangay13 (2013 Június 23)

Lehet, hogy én már elég öreg vagyok, ezért a változásokat nehezen követem, de több dolog van, amit eddig megszoktam, és most már nem működik.
Az általam követett oldalak címét betettem a "kedvecek" közé. Most rendszeresen talákozom azzal az üzenettel, hogy "hiba, a fórum nem található". Csak "bűvészkedéssel" tudom előhozni, többnyire sikerül, de nem mindíg. (Csak akkor, ha írtam üzenetet az adott fórumra. Most nem találok olyan lehetőséget, hogy egy-egy témában kiírja az ottani fórumok címét vagy fórumra hogyan lehet rákeresni, még a témaköröket sem találom.)
A "kilépés"-t még mindíg nem sikerült előhozni. Persze lehet azt mondani, hogy nekem semmi sem jó. Eddig az volt a problémám, hogy egy-egy hosszabb üzenet közben kilépett az oldal, és kezdhettem előről, most az, hogy nem tudok kilépni. Ha újra kell indítani a gépet a kilépéshez, az nem a legjobb megoldás. A gépem régi, így is elég lassú, ha megnyitott oldalak maradnak, akkor tovább lassúl. Erre persze lehet azt mondani, hogy cseréljem ki, de ahhoz pénz is kellene.
Az én gépemen minden fórum bármelyik oldalán az első üzenetből ki van takarva egy rész. Van amikor ezt sikerül előhozni, ha átmásolom Word-be, de nem mindíg.
Hogy lehet a privát üzenetek oldalára rámenni? Egyszer már sikerült, de most megint nem jön össze.
Jó lenne, ha a régi fukciók is működnének!


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Június 23)

hangay13 írta:


> Lehet, hogy én már elég öreg vagyok, ezért a változásokat nehezen követem, de több dolog van, amit eddig megszoktam, és most már nem működik.
> Az általam követett oldalak címét betettem a "kedvecek" közé. Most rendszeresen talákozom azzal az üzenettel, hogy "hiba, a fórum nem található". Csak "bűvészkedéssel" tudom előhozni, többnyire sikerül, de nem mindíg. (Csak akkor, ha írtam üzenetet az adott fórumra. Most nem találok olyan lehetőséget, hogy egy-egy témában kiírja az ottani fórumok címét vagy fórumra hogyan lehet rákeresni, még a témaköröket sem találom.)
> A "kilépés"-t még mindíg nem sikerült előhozni. Persze lehet azt mondani, hogy nekem semmi sem jó. Eddig az volt a problémám, hogy egy-egy hosszabb üzenet közben kilépett az oldal, és kezdhettem előről, most az, hogy nem tudok kilépni. Ha újra kell indítani a gépet a kilépéshez, az nem a legjobb megoldás. A gépem régi, így is elég lassú, ha megnyitott oldalak maradnak, akkor tovább lassúl. Erre persze lehet azt mondani, hogy cseréljem ki, de ahhoz pénz is kellene.
> Az én gépemen minden fórum bármelyik oldalán az első üzenetből ki van takarva egy rész. Van amikor ezt sikerül előhozni, ha átmásolom Word-be, de nem mindíg.
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Javaslom, hogy a kedvenc lapokat keresd meg, és újra tedd be a kedvencek közé! a régieket felejtsd el. Én is ezt tettem, mert a régi mentett oldalakat nem tudtam elérni.


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Június 23)

Én is keresem még a zenei oldalakat, amik a kedvenceim voltak. ( teljes albumok , feltöltések, zenekedvelők egymás között, zenei kérések...- Vagy még ne keressem???


----------



## FabokErika (2013 Június 24)

Én is köszönök szépen nektek mindent!


----------



## zenezsu (2013 Június 25)

Köszönjük a munkátokat! Már elvonási tüneteim jelentkeztek.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Június 25)

hg1dmt írta:


> Én is keresem még a zenei oldalakat, amik a kedvenceim voltak. ( teljes albumok , feltöltések, zenekedvelők egymás között, zenei kérések...- Vagy *még ne keressem*???


 
*Még ne.*
*Egylőre még a moderálási lehetőségeink is korlátozottak.*
*Sajnos lehet, hogy az az 1-2 hét duplázódik, de addig is kitartás, előbb-utóbb csak helyrerázódunk.*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Június 25)

*Ha visszalapozol már megválaszoltam a kérdéseid zömét, de akkor még egyszer neked is:*


hangay13 írta:


> Lehet, hogy én már elég öreg vagyok, ezért a változásokat nehezen követem, de több dolog van, amit eddig megszoktam, és most már nem működik.
> Az általam követett oldalak címét betettem a "kedvecek" közé. Most rendszeresen talákozom azzal az üzenettel, hogy "hiba, a fórum nem található".


*Kb 2 verzióval ez előtt (még a régi motorról van szó) meg kellett valamiért a hivatkozásokat változtani.*
*E miatt pl a fórum főoldala nem a canadahun,com/forum haanem a canadahun,com/forum/forum.php helyről lett elérhető.*
*Most ez visszaalakult, de kb ötszáz helyen kell ezeket át/visszairni (mind a magyar, mind az angol verzióban) és ez nem 5 perces munka, pláne egy ingyé" üzemeltetett szájt esetén. *


> Csak "bűvészkedéssel" tudom előhozni, többnyire sikerül, de nem mindíg. (Csak akkor, ha írtam üzenetet az adott fórumra. Most nem találok olyan lehetőséget, hogy egy-egy témában kiírja az ottani fórumok címét vagy fórumra hogyan lehet rákeresni, még a témaköröket sem találom.)
> A "kilépés"-t még mindíg nem sikerült előhozni.


*Valószinűleg nálad is a keresés felirat takarja a halványkék sor jobb szélén fenn, de ha nem lépsz ki, nem dől össze sem a géped, sem a CH rendszere. Attól meg végképp ne tarts, hogy, ha nem lépsz ki, a CH a facbook módjára követni fogja a tevékenységed.*


> Persze lehet azt mondani, hogy nekem semmi sem jó. Eddig az volt a problémám, hogy egy-egy hosszabb üzenet közben kilépett az oldal, és kezdhettem előről, most az, hogy nem tudok kilépni. Ha újra kell indítani a gépet a kilépéshez, az nem a legjobb megoldás. A gépem régi, így is elég lassú, ha megnyitott oldalak maradnak, akkor tovább lassúl. Erre persze lehet azt mondani, hogy cseréljem ki, de ahhoz pénz is kellene.
> Az én gépemen minden fórum bármelyik oldalán az első üzenetből ki van takarva egy rész. Van amikor ezt sikerül előhozni, ha átmásolom Word-be, de nem mindíg.


*Javaslom, hogy ne a mindent másolást (Ctrl-v), hanem a máso-csak szöveget verzióval másolj, mert valamilyen vezérlő karaktereket is átviszel, amit a szerkesztő tévesen értelme(het).*


> Hogy lehet a privát üzenetek oldalára rámenni? Egyszer már sikerült, de most megint nem jön össze.
> Jó lenne, ha a régi fukciók is működnének!


 
*A fentebb emlitett halványkék sor jobb oldalán a kilépések mellett található, ha minden igaz már külön a beszélgetések és az értesitések felirat is. A beszélgetések a régi privi uzóda, igaz ez inkább úgy funkcionál, mint a gmail-ban az összetartozó levelek összerendelése.*


----------



## Adodi (2013 Június 25)

LRJudit írta:


> Melyik böngészőt használod?
> Ki kéne próbálni egy másikkal!
> Főleg, mert azt írod, átállás előtt kezdődött a probléma.


 

Igazad volt.

Köszönöm!


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 26)

Csak ezt az "ingyé" szót ne hangsúlyoznád mindég
Számomra egy létezik :
Adom a lelkem és teljesítményemet vagy nem
Ha "ingyért" (tehát társadalmi és egyéb okokból dolgozok, akkor is becsületből csinálható teljes odaadással
Félvállról nem szabad venni ha már elvállalok valamit
Vagy ne vállaljam
---------------
A megrendelőnek kell tisztában lenni vele hogy olcsó húsnak híg-e a leve?


----------



## pgyuf (2013 Június 26)

Köszönöm!


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Június 26)

safranek írta:


> Átálltunk!!
> Csak el akarták adni a CH-nak a XenForo programot
> A technikusunk ott reagál többet
> http://xenforo.hu/tagok/goyo.1/
> http://xenforo.hu/temak/megjelent-a-xenforo-1-1-5-verziója.5/


Több benne felhasználóbarátságtalanság, mint a könnyű kezelés. (Vagy profinak kellene kiadni a beállításait)


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Június 26)

safranek írta:


> Csak ezt az "ingyé" szót ne hangsúlyoznád mindég
> Számomra egy létezik :
> Adom a lelkem és teljesítményemet vagy nem
> Ha "ingyért" (tehát társadalmi és egyéb okokból dolgozok, akkor is becsületből csinálható teljes odaadással
> ...


 
El is fogadnám a kritikád, ha legalább jelentkeztél volna anno moderálni.
Mivel általában mindenkinél a megélhetés van a listája élén, a"társadalmi vagy egyéb" önkéntes feladatokra annyit időt tud szánni, amennyi marad .
Nem védeni k_ivánom _Melittát, de anno ő is úgy képzelte, hogy egy pár ezres oldal támogatására mindig fogja futni.
Ez több mint háromszáz ezer regisztrációnál merőben más vonzatú.
Megtehette volna, hogy zárttá teszi a regisztrációt, esetleg lemondja a CH-t, de nem tette.
Igy viszont alkalmazkodnia kell a lehetőségekhez és be kell érnie olyan korlátozott képességű segitőkkel, mint pl én. Ez az a tipikus helyzet, ami a szervizekben szokott kiirva lenni: mi jól, gyorsan és olcsón dolgozunk, de a háromból egyszerre csak kettőt....


----------



## Melitta (2013 Június 27)

Kedves Safranek!

Igy igaz ahogy irja Flamingo eredetileg csak tervezgettuk,hogy fognak jonni innen onnan es egy jo kis porgos forum lesz idovel, ez meg is tortent par ev alatt ,azota futunk a "penzunk utan" azaz idovel a meretekkel cserelunk egyre nagyobb szervert es probalunk a korral is haladni.
A canadahunt senki nem tamogatja igaz nem is vagyunk senkinek elkotelezve.
Minden kormanyosunk max helyt all, hisz hogy a canadahun ilyen sikeres az o munkajuk tette lehetove,hogy hozank szivesen jarnak az emberek.* Sok retu munkajukat nem csak en hanem valamenyien nagyra ertekuljuk es koszonjuk nekik!*
Anyagilag nem vagyunk eleresztve en magam sem vagyok se jo modu se gazdag /sajnos, de hatha egyszer megnyerem a lottot/
Probalkozunk mindennel arveres az aruhaz es most tervezuk a canadahun "10 ev evfordulora egy emlekkonyvet kiadni"
Akar tamogatot akar ugy hogy tamogato feltuntesesevel a konyvben , akar sajat muvel vagy valami otlettel lehet elojoni bizva hogy a konyv eladasabol legalabb par honapra lelegzethez jutunk a fentartasi koltsegekben.
Egyedul a google hirdetesek vannak ,de azt kevesen hasznaljak, igy nem fedezi a szerver koltseget sem.
A szerzodesunk szerint nem lehet senkit erre biztatni hogy kattingatson, en nem kattingathatok mert felmondjak a szerzodest, igy marad a spontan erdeklodes a google hirdetesekre.
De mi semmi jonak nem vagyunk az elrontoi ha valaki akar hirdetest szerezni orommel lehet hirdetesi ugynoke a canadahunnak.
Mindenzt csak azert irtam le hogy nehogy azt kepzeld ez egy profitot csinalo oldal es csak mero rosszz indulatbol nem fizetek, onkentes munkaert , a radio munkatarsait is beleertve.
*Nagyon nagy tiszteletet erdemel aki onkentes munkaval segit egy kozossegnek legyen az kormanyos vagy riporter vagy canadahun tag, hisz egyutt kozosen alakitottuk ki ezt a kozosseget aminek minden tagja elvezi a kozosseg altal letrehozott temakat beszelgeteseket informaciokat riportokat stb.*


----------



## agakhan (2013 Június 27)

Észrevétel: teljes mértékben egyetértek a mi drága jó Melittánk elismerő megállapításaival. Mindazonáltal arról se feledkezzünk meg, hogy a CH oldalait (fórummait) végeredményben a TAGOK "táplálják". Also, össznépi munka ez itten kérem... (Ha már megvannak és megmaradnak az alapvető feltételek - Melittának köszönhetően.)


----------



## fzr46fzr (2013 Június 27)

Egy dolgot tessetek szíves megmondani, hogy az alábbi üzenet mit jelent:

Rejtett tartalom:
A tartalom megtekintéséhez válaszolnod kell a témában...
Például:http://canadahun.com/temak/magyar-filmek-i.25544/page-62 

Ugyanis nem látok lehetőséget a válaszra, így a rejtett tartalom retve marad (((


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Június 27)

fzr46fzr írta:


> Egy dolgot tessetek szíves megmondani, hogy az alábbi üzenet mit jelent:
> 
> Rejtett tartalom:
> A tartalom megtekintéséhez válaszolnod kell a témában...
> ...


 
*Sajnos ez pontosan azt jelenti, hogy csak akkor látod a rejtett tartalmat, ha hozzászólsz a témához.*
*Az viszont le van zárva, tehát nem tudsz hozzászólni (ahogy más tag sem).*
*Melyik hsz érdekel,? Azt át tudom javitani thanks-esre, azaz ha megköszönöd - láthatóvá válik.*
*DE EZT NEM TUDOM MINDEN HOZZÁSZÓLÁSNÁL MEGTENNI, MERT ERRE NINCS KAPACITÁSOM, TEHÁT NEM ÉL(TEK) VISSZA VELE.*


----------



## echan (2013 Június 27)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Sajnos ez pontosan azt jelenti, hogy csak akkor látod a rejtett tartalmat, ha hozzászólsz a témához.*
> *Az viszont le van zárva, tehát nem tudsz hozzászólni (ahogy más tag sem).*
> *Melyik hsz érdekel,? Azt át tudom javitani thanks-esre, azaz ha megköszönöd - láthatóvá válik.*
> *DE EZT NEM TUDOM MINDEN HOZZÁSZÓLÁSNÁL MEGTENNI, MERT ERRE NINCS KAPACITÁSOM, TEHÁT NEM ÉL(TEK) VISSZA VELE.*


 

Többeknek problémát jelent a fenti eset. A hide opcióval nincs gond, hiszen céllal van, de miért nem elég a köszönöm ellenében feloldható hide a fórumban? Mi szükség van a hozzászólást követelő hide-re? Nem csak a lezárt topikokban probléma ez, mert több panaszt is láttam már, amikor pl. egy könyvet valaki feltölt hozzászólást követelő hide-al és ennek eredményeként mindenki beír egy köszönömöt érdemi tartalom nélkül, csak hogy hozzáférjen a csatolmányhoz. Azt gondolom, hogy ilyen értelem nélküli üzenetekkel fölösleges a fórumot terhelni.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Június 27)

*No akkor neked is elmagyarázom (pedig nem vagy friss tag, tehát már olvashattad):*
*A régi rendszerben bevezetésre került a sima hide. Nem is volt vele semmi baj, amig ki nem adtak egy frissitést a fórummmotorhoz, ami viszont nem volt kompatibilis a hide-al.*
*Ezért egy időre kikapcsolásra került a hide.*
*Amikor kijavitották az inkompatibilitást, egyből bővitették is a lehetőségeket (thanks, reply....).*
*Ne kérdezd miért, biztos vam olyan fórum, ahol szükség van rá.*
*A frissitéskor a régi hide viszont nem a sima hide-ra konvertálódott, hanem a reply-s változattá. Ezért kell hozzászólni és nem elég csak "állandó" tagnak lenni. Sajnos a vbulletin xenforo-ra cserélése sem oldotta meg a gondot.*
*Három lehetőségünk marad:*

*Manuálisan átirni az össes régi hide-t mongjuk hide-thank-re, ami ugye hónapokig tartó munka lenne még akkor is ha az összes kormányos ezzel foglalkozna.*
*Megnyitni a lezárt témákat, ami hihetetlenül lelassitaná a rendszert. Ugyanis nem véletlenül kell lezárnunk sűrűn látogatott témákat. (A háttérben olyan hatalmas segédfájlok duzzadhatnak tovább, melyek pl. az olvasottságot rögzitik kereszt indexeléssel és azt a laikusok is belátják, hogy félmilliós olvasottság felett ezek több megabájtos fájlok lesznek, amit a szerver memóriájában kell tárolni. Ez az 53187. témánk - amibe most irok. -Ha csak minden századik téma lenne ilyen olvasott, ez akkor is több, mint félezer téma , vagyis csak a segédfájlok gigabájtokat foglalnának az operativ memóriából -RAM-ból.)*
*A harmadik lehetőség, a nem teszünk semmit, mert előbb utóbb kikopnak a régi linkek .*
*Van persze egy negyedik lehetőség is : un szkriptet irni és futtatni, ami az összes hide-t átjavitja thanks-esre, de ehhez meg kell irni a szkriptet és le kell zárni a CH-t a futtatás idejére. Ennek is kicsi a realitása. Abban egyetértek veled, hogy a köszönöm-ös beirásoknak nincs sok értelme, de egyelőre csak igy férnek hozzá a tartalomhoz, ezért is nem töröljük azonnal az ilyen hsz-eket - megvárva, hogy a tag(ok) hozzáférjen(ek) a rejtett tartalmakhoz.*



echan írta:


> Többeknek problémát jelent a fenti eset. A hide opcióval nincs gond, hiszen céllal van, de miért nem elég a köszönöm ellenében feloldható hide a fórumban? Mi szükség van a hozzászólást követelő hide-re? Nem csak a lezárt topikokban probléma ez, mert több panaszt is láttam már, amikor pl. egy könyvet valaki feltölt hozzászólást követelő hide-al és ennek eredményeként mindenki beír egy köszönömöt érdemi tartalom nélkül, csak hogy hozzáférjen a csatolmányhoz. Azt gondolom, hogy ilyen értelem nélküli üzenetekkel fölösleges a fórumot terhelni.


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 28)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Még ne.*
> *Egylőre még a moderálási lehetőségeink is korlátozottak.*
> *Sajnos lehet, hogy az az 1-2 hét duplázódik, de addig is kitartás, előbb-utóbb csak helyrerázódunk.*


Ezért írtam én kajánul 4 oldallal előbb: 1.5 évente fórummotorcsere
(én még hozzátenném a cserék ideje közötti idő rövidül 4 év 3 év. 2 év, 1.5 év)
Minden szoftver mire beáll a teszteléssel 1 év
Most még vegyük hozzá a technikus beállításainak csúszását
Ott vagyunk hogy mire beáll igazán már jön is a következő fórummotorcsere
Tekintsünk vissza 2 hónapot
Te írtad Flamingó: még nem állított be és nem talált meg mindent a hozzáértő(ez még az előző szoftverre vonatkozott)
Hát sosem lesz vége? Miért cserélgetünk fórummotort?
Mondd már meg te igen régi vagy Hányadik fórummotor már ez?
Minden csere után itt a sok tapsikoló de jó lett külalakra
Valójában a használati funkciói mit javultak?
Talán elő kéne keresni az elmúlt évek legjobb fórummotorját és visszatenni?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Június 28)

safranek írta:


> Ezért írtam én kajánul 4 oldallal előbb: 1.5 évente fórummotorcsere
> (én még hozzátenném a cserék ideje közötti idő rövidül 4 év 3 év. 2 év, 1.5 év)
> Minden szoftver mire beáll a teszteléssel 1 év
> Most még vegyük hozzá a technikus beállításainak csúszását
> ...


*Nem, mert nincs tökéletes szoftver.*


> Miért cserélgetünk fórummotort?


*Emlékezz vissza a kb 2 évvel ez előtti "orosz" támadásra. Csak úgy lehetett orvosolni, hogy verziót váltottunk (igaz, akkor meg a hide fuccsolt be, de legalább nem volt orosz spam).*


> Mondd már meg te igen régi vagy Hányadik fórummotor már ez?


*Harmadik, de ha a verziókat is veszem, akkor kb 8-9.*


> Minden csere után itt a sok tapsikoló de jó lett külalakra
> Valójában a használati funkciói mit javultak?
> Talán elő kéne keresni az elmúlt évek legjobb fórummotorját és visszatenni?


 
*Én ugyan nem vagyok oda a face-ért, de mivel vezető a "social sw"-k terén igazodni kell hozzájuk, plusz az új win/mac/android/ios... követelményeinek is meg kel felelni. Megjegyzem 2009-ben még nagyon kevés mobil volt alkalmas a netezésre, ma meg már alapkövetelmény, hogy a telodról is el tudd érni a netet.*
*A régi sw-t ugyanúgy nem tudod visszatenni, mint pl a win 3.1-t. Vagyis visszateheted, de a merevlemezedből max 512 MB-t fog látni (nem irtam el , kevesebb, mint egy CD kapacitása), ha egyáltalán felismeri a PCI slotokat (ahová a vezérlő kártyákat dugod az alaplapon) a modernebb csatlakozó felületeiről nem is szólva .*


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 28)

> *Nem, mert nincs tökéletes szoftver.*


Igen ez talán így van.De az új sem tökéletesebb


> *Emlékezz vissza a kb 2 évvel ez előtti "orosz" támadásra. Csak úgy lehetett orvosolni, hogy verziót váltottunk (igaz, akkor meg a hide fuccsolt be, de legalább nem volt orosz spam).*


Az emlegetésre emlékszem Hogy ez mit jelentett itt azt nem tudom
Sokat nem vettem észre belőle.Vagy nem emlékszem


> *Harmadik, de ha a verziókat is veszem, akkor kb 8-9.*


És minden átállás örök zaklatás


> *Megjegyzem 2009-ben még nagyon kevés mobil volt alkalmas a netezésre, ma meg már alapkövetelmény, hogy a telodról is el tudd érni a netet.*


Ez nálam nincs így de igaz amit írsz
Nos mit kap érte cserébe a CH hogy mobilosokat is kiszolgálja? Tagokat? Pízikét?
Meg bajt


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Június 29)

safranek írta:


> Igen ez talán így van.De az új sem tökéletesebb
> Az emlegetésre emlékszem Hogy ez mit jelentett itt azt nem tudom
> Sokat nem vettem észre belőle.Vagy nem emlékszem


*Mert nem jártál azokban a témákban ahol szemeteltek.* 


> És minden átállás örök zaklatás


*Ahogy az élet minden más területén is.*


> Ez nálam nincs így de igaz amit írsz
> Nos mit kap érte cserébe a CH hogy mobilosokat is kiszolgálja? Tagokat? Pízikét?
> Meg bajt


*Tagokat megtart, de pénzt - ugyan honnét, miért?*


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 29)

> *Mert nem jártál azokban a témákban ahol szemeteltek.*


Ez így lehet de te nem szemetelést mondtál hanem vírusjellegű támadást(ez szemetelésként jelentkezhetett talán?


> És minden átállás örök zaklatás​*Ahogy az élet minden más területén is.*


Ezért nem kell átállogatni feleslegesen
A szobát se rendezzük át 3 havonta, kész felfordulás és zaklatás
Még 3 évente se
Csak ha komoly indok van
Budapesten divat a forgalom állandó átrendezése.Meg az átnevezgetése a közterületeknek
Mindent csak akkor ha komoly technikai indok van
Zaklatása a használóknak és kiesés a normális működésből


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 29)

Egyetértek Safranekkel. Az előző fórummotor-csere után alig tűnt el a "ne tessék reklamálni, mert nem vagyunk készen" felirat, már jött az újabb fórummotor-csere. Minden ilyen csere egy rakás hibát, kényelmetlenséget hoz magával. Ezeket túl lehet élni, de nem lenne baj, ha azt is szem előtt tartanátok, hogy a felhasználóknak is van egy kis szerepük a fórum forgalmában, a mi kényelmünk, komfortérzetünk sem mellékes.

Az "ingyér" dolgozunk-hoz. Minden tiszteletem és megbecsülésem a tietek. De ha már így vannak a dolgok, jelentősen lehetne csökkenteni a moderátorok munkáját és a fórum szerverkapacitás-igényét, ha nem a saját szerveren tárolnátok a feltöltéseket. Nem látom be, hogy miért kell pl. egy könyvet számtalan formátumban itt tárolni. Az sem mellékes, hogy szerzői-jogi szempontból a tároló felel a tartalomért, aki a tároló helyre hivatkozik, az nem követ el büntetendő jogsértést.
Az évenkénti - kétévenkénti csatolmánytörlések nem hoznak igazi megoldást, csak felhasználóbosszantásra jók. A tartalmak visszakerülnek újra és újra, a szerver pedig egyre gyorsabban megtelik és eszi a pénzt. A megbízható tárhelyekre felrakott anyagok sem törlődnek gyakrabban, és nem marad utánuk több "üres post", mint a rendszeres csatolmánytörlések után.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Június 29)

cdurmol írta:


> Egyetértek Safranekkel. Az előző fórummotor-csere után alig tűnt el a "ne tessék reklamálni, mert nem vagyunk készen" felirat, már jött az újabb fórummotor-csere. Minden ilyen csere egy rakás hibát, kényelmetlenséget hoz magával. Ezeket túl lehet élni, de nem lenne baj, ha azt is szem előtt tartanátok, hogy a felhasználóknak is van egy kis szerepük a fórum forgalmában, a mi kényelmünk, komfortérzetünk sem mellékes.
> 
> Az "ingyér" dolgozunk-hoz. Minden tiszteletem és megbecsülésem a tietek.


*Köszönjük a respektet.*


> De ha már így vannak a dolgok, jelentősen lehetne csökkenteni a moderátorok munkáját és a fórum szerverkapacitás-igényét, ha nem a saját szerveren tárolnátok a feltöltéseket.
> Nem látom be, hogy miért kell pl. egy könyvet számtalan formátumban itt tárolni. Az sem mellékes, hogy szerzői-jogi szempontból a tároló felel a tartalomért, aki a tároló helyre hivatkozik, az nem követ el büntetendő jogsértést.


*Gyakorlatilag a 15 MB alatti fájlokat tároljuk a saját szerveren és igy is szinte teljesen le van kötve az 1 TB kapacitás. Tehát a nagyobb fájlokat csakis külső helyen lethet tárolni. a könyvek formátuma - akár a videóknál - többféle lehet, és nem tud minden tag mindenféle formátumot a gépén,olvasóján, telefonján.... megjeleniteni.Azt pedig nem várhatjuk el, főleg az idősebb korosztálytól, hogy számitógépes guruként oda-vissza konvertálgasson.*


> Az évenkénti - kétévenkénti csatolmánytörlések nem hoznak igazi megoldást, csak felhasználóbosszantásra jók.
> 
> A tartalmak visszakerülnek újra és újra, a szerver pedig egyre gyorsabban megtelik és eszi a pénzt. A megbízható tárhelyekre felrakott anyagok sem törlődnek gyakrabban, és nem marad utánuk több "üres post", mint a rendszeres csatolmánytörlések után.


 

*Isten ments, hogy egy torrent oldalhoz hasonlitsam a CH-t, pláne, hogy nem is célunk - csupán egy lehetőség a fájlmegosztás, főként a külhoniak részére - de ott jószerével fél éves linkeket sem találsz . A tárhelyek meg az ingyenes részen -1-3 hónapig tárolnak. Ehhez képest az 1-2 év szerintem méltányos.*


----------



## Jeles Julianna (2013 Június 29)

Nagyon klassz az új oldal, köszönet a munkátokért.


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 30)

Egy tapsikoló érkezett Még nem látja mire tapsikol
Majd lesz megfontoltabb is ha kellemetlenséget tapasztal
Az alábbinak egyik fele tetszik mert igaz:


> *Isten ments, hogy egy torrent oldalhoz hasonlítsam a CH-t, pláne, hogy nem is célunk*


Kulturális oldal és fórum kell maradjon.
Attól különleges
A tárhelyeken tényleg tünedeznek a tárolt fájlok.De a prémiumos tagoké nem


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 30)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Köszönjük a respektet.*
> 
> *Gyakorlatilag a 15 MB alatti fájlokat tároljuk a saját szerveren és igy is szinte teljesen le van kötve az 1 TB kapacitás. Tehát a nagyobb fájlokat csakis külső helyen lethet tárolni. a könyvek formátuma - akár a videóknál - többféle lehet, és nem tud minden tag mindenféle formátumot a gépén,olvasóján, telefonján.... megjeleniteni.Azt pedig nem várhatjuk el, főleg az idősebb korosztálytól, hogy számitógépes guruként oda-vissza konvertálgasson.*
> 
> ...


 

Azt, hogy a tárolás korlátozott ideig történik, nem méltányosság, vagy méltánytalanság okából hoztam fel. A külső tárhelyekkel, és az ottani esetleges törléssel kapcsolatban szerettem volna mondani, hogy törlés a saját szerverről is van. Üres postok ezek után a törlések után is maradnak. 

Nem hasonlítom sem warez, sem torrent oldalhoz a CH-t, de a folyamatos szerver gondok nem a beszélgetős topikok hozzászólásaiból adódnak, hanem a felrakott fájlokból. A tárhelyek ingyenes részei az utolsó letöltéstől számított x időn túl törlik a fájlokat. Vagyis ha folyamatos érdeklődés van egy anyag iránt, akkor akár az idők végezetéig fent hagyják. Az ilyen szelekcióra a csatolmányok törlésénél nincs mód.
Hab a tortán, hogy törlés után megszaporodnak azok a beírások, hogy "nem tudom letölteni, mi lehet az oka?". Válaszként néha hárman is felrakják ugyanazt az anyagot, egyből háromszorosára növelve adott anyag tárhely igényét.


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 30)

cdurmol írta:


> Az előző fórummotor-csere után alig tűnt el a "ne tessék reklamálni, mert nem vagyunk készen" felirat, már jött az újabb fórummotor-csere. Minden ilyen csere egy rakás hibát, kényelmetlenséget hoz magával. Ezeket túl lehet élni, de nem lenne baj, ha azt is szem előtt tartanátok, hogy a felhasználóknak is van egy kis szerepük a fórum forgalmában, a mi kényelmünk, komfortérzetünk sem mellékes.
> 
> De ha már így vannak a dolgok, jelentősen lehetne csökkenteni a moderátorok munkáját és a fórum szerverkapacitás-igényét, ha nem a saját szerveren tárolnátok a feltöltéseket. Nem látom be, hogy miért kell pl. egy könyvet számtalan formátumban itt tárolni. Az sem mellékes, hogy szerzői-jogi szempontból a tároló felel a tartalomért, aki a tároló helyre hivatkozik, az nem követ el büntetendő jogsértést.
> Az évenkénti - kétévenkénti csatolmánytörlések nem hoznak igazi megoldást, csak felhasználóbosszantásra jók. A tartalmak visszakerülnek újra és újra, a szerver pedig egyre gyorsabban megtelik és eszi a pénzt. A megbízható tárhelyekre felrakott anyagok sem törlődnek gyakrabban, és nem marad utánuk több "üres post", mint a rendszeres csatolmánytörlések után.


A lényeget leírta az első szakaszban amit nem olvastak el


----------



## medver38 (2013 Június 30)

A fenébe,echolália amit írok----kösz,thanks..sötöbbi


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Június 30)

cdurmol írta:


> Azt, hogy a tárolás korlátozott ideig történik, nem méltányosság, vagy méltánytalanság okából hoztam fel. A külső tárhelyekkel, és az ottani esetleges törléssel kapcsolatban szerettem volna mondani, hogy törlés a saját szerverről is van. Üres postok ezek után a törlések után is maradnak.
> 
> Nem hasonlítom sem warez, sem torrent oldalhoz a CH-t, de a folyamatos szerver gondok nem a beszélgetős topikok hozzászólásaiból adódnak, hanem a felrakott fájlokból. *A tárhelyek ingyenes részei az utolsó letöltéstől számított x időn túl törlik a fájlokat. Vagyis ha folyamatos érdeklődés van egy anyag iránt, akkor akár az idők végezetéig fent hagyják. Az ilyen szelekcióra a csatolmányok törlésénél nincs mód.*
> Hab a tortán, hogy törlés után megszaporodnak azok a beírások, hogy "nem tudom letölteni, mi lehet az oka?". Válaszként néha hárman is felrakják ugyanazt az anyagot, egyből háromszorosára növelve adott anyag tárhely igényét.


 
*Ez igaz, de*
*akkor hogy lehet, hogy rengeteg "érdeklődésre számot tartő" linket kel törölnünk a CH-ról, mert halott.*
*Ennek is, annak is van előnye-hátránya...*


medver38 írta:


> A fenébe,echolália amit írok----kösz,thanks..sötöbbi


 
*Ha arra célzol, hogy sokan viszhangozzák a köszönömöt - ami bevalljuk jól esik - nem mi kértük.*


----------



## Melitta (2013 Június 30)

Kiegeszitem , meg azzal ,nem csak erre jo a "koszonom"gomb, hanem ertelemszeruen, "olvastam", "tetszik", "koszonom hogy feltetted ill megosztottad" lattam a beirasod stb........
A pozitiv visszajelzes mindenkinek fontos, koszonom.


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 30)

Melitta írta:


> Kiegeszitem , meg azzal ,nem csak erre jo a "koszonom"gomb, hanem ertelemszeruen, "olvastam", "tetszik", "koszonom hogy feltetted ill megosztottad" lattam a beirasod stb........
> A pozitiv visszajelzes mindenkinek fontos, köszönöm.


Egyet kell értsek a kiegészített *puritánabb jelentésével*:"olvastam", "egyetértek","láttam","támogatom"
Ebben az esetben is ha kell, neked: legyen pozitív
Ám inkább tényközlés
Ami nem rózsaszín vagy fekete hanem tényközlés
..........................................................................................
Kikerestem az echolália jelentés környezetét:

Az autizmus
 A gyerek és a felnőtt között a hang síkján szenzomotoros
kommunikáció alakul ki, ennek a neve fiziológiás *echolália*.

A dajka nyelv (baby talk) 
ECHOLÁLIA visszhang jelensége 1 életévben utánozza környezete szavait értelem nélkül


----------



## Melitta (2013 Június 30)

Jol vagy Safranek?Szoktal orvoshoz menni?nem artana neha.............
Senki nem kotelez semmire senkit, foleg nem, hogy hasznalja a "koszonom"gombot.


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 30)

Melitta írta:


> Jol vagy Safranek?Szoktal orvoshoz menni?nem artana neha.............
> Senki nem kotelez semmire senkit, foleg nem, hogy hasznalja a "koszonom"gombot.


Miért e gorombáskodás?Már tisztára a magyar parlament (szégyellje magát aki ilyeneket mond: mint elgurult a gyógyszere...)A politikában ment nívó alá a közbeszéd
Semmi baj az egyetért gombbal.Te érted rosszul
Nem is én írtam ezt:


medver38 írta:


> A fenébe,echolália amit írok----kösz,thanks..sötöbbi


Kíváncsi lettem az echolália jelentésére
Nem tudhatunk mindent
Tanultam egy szót és közzétettem ami a jelentése az echolália szónak


----------



## Cross Yuuki (2013 Július 1)

Csatlakozom az előttem szólókhoz, csak így tovább. Köszönöm a munkátokat.


----------



## agakhan (2013 Július 1)

Melitta írta:


> Jol vagy Safranek?Szoktal orvoshoz menni?nem artana neha.............
> Senki nem kotelez semmire senkit, foleg nem, hogy hasznalja a "koszonom"gombot.


 
Volt már ilyen stílusú és mentalitású fórumozó társunk, már a nevére sem emlékszem...


----------



## Pablo2105 (2013 Július 1)

Gratulálok! További jó munkát!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Július 1)

agakhan írta:


> Volt már ilyen stílusú és mentalitású fórumozó társunk, már a nevére sem emlékszem...


*Mi viszont igen, szinte mindegyikre.*


----------



## idoutazo (2013 Július 1)

Tanks!!!


----------



## kbi (2013 Július 4)

Sziasztok!
A zenei letöltéseket hol találom?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Július 5)

kbi írta:


> Sziasztok!
> A zenei letöltéseket hol találom?


 
*Egyelőre sehol.*


----------



## Arima3 (2013 Július 5)

> *Manuálisan átirni az össes régi hide-t mongjuk hide-thank-re, ami ugye hónapokig tartó munka lenne még akkor is ha az összes kormányos ezzel foglalkozna.*


Én általában nem letölteni járok ide, de látom, többeknek gondot okoz ez a hide/ thanks-reply dolog.
Ha ez jelent valamit, én szívesen segítek átírni a reply-t thanks-re, elsősorban a lezárt topikoknál, később esetleg, ha kell, az élőknél is. Semmilyen más jogosultságot nem kérek, csak ebben segítenék, ha lehet, vagy ha van rá igény és megoldható. Tart, ameddig tart, lehet, hogy csepp a tengerben.....


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Július 5)

Arima3 írta:


> Én általában nem letölteni járok ide, de látom, többeknek gondot okoz ez a hide/ thanks-reply dolog.
> Ha ez jelent valamit, én szívesen segítek átírni a reply-t thanks-re, elsősorban a lezárt topikoknál, később esetleg, ha kell, az élőknél is. Semmilyen más jogosultságot nem kérek, csak ebben segítenék, ha lehet, vagy ha van rá igény és megoldható. Tart, ameddig tart, lehet, hogy csepp a tengerben.....


 
*Kösz a felajánlást.*
*Jelzem Melitta felé (ha esetleg nem olvasná).*


----------



## Ani32 (2013 Július 6)

Köszönök mindent!
Ani


----------



## tzérnabölény (2013 Július 6)

goyo írta:


> Kedves CH Tagok, látogatók,
> 
> Az átállás sikeresen megtörtént, megnyitottuk a fórumokat, hogy minél előbb használhassátok őket, de még több funkciót helyre kell állítanunk, át kell alakítanunk, pl.-ul a *grimaszok, zene fórum, chat,* és más jelenleg hiányzó dolgok is visszakerülnek az elkövetkező hetekben...ezekről hosszú listánk van.
> 
> Ezért 1-2 hétig a türelmeteket kérjük. *Problémákat, hibajelentéseket jelenleg nem várunk, ha mindennel elkészültünk, utána szívesen válaszolunk!*


Nagyon köszönöm a munkátokat, csodás az oldal, nagyon szeretem!


----------



## Dámos (2013 Július 7)

http://canadahun.com/temak/e-book-ii.22114/page-74#post-2809018 ezt a könyvet szerettem volna letölteni , de csak bénázok . el tudná valaki mondani , hogy kell a rejtett tartalomhoz hozzáférni? 
Nagyon klassz , hogy újraindult az oldal köszönöm


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 8)

Dámos írta:


> http://canadahun.com/temak/e-book-ii.22114/page-74#post-2809018 ezt a könyvet szerettem volna letölteni , de csak bénázok . el tudná valaki mondani , hogy kell a rejtett tartalomhoz hozzáférni?
> Nagyon klassz , hogy újraindult az oldal köszönöm


szívesen
A rejtett tartalomhoz való hozzáférést kiírja mit nyomj
A többi verziót pedig leírták már ebben a témában olvasgasd:#240, #238
Ha már eddig elmulasztottad megtenni


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 8)

Látom, a tegnapi update óta változott a fórum és az eddigi 
szövegbeviteli editor is. Nem látom viszont a HIDE-REPLY, 
HIDE-THANKS és HIDE-REPLY-THANKS opciókat, 
változik talán a használatuk?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Július 8)

oolong írta:


> Látom, a tegnapi update óta változott a fórum és az eddigi
> szövegbeviteli editor is. Nem látom viszont a HIDE-REPLY,
> HIDE-THANKS és HIDE-REPLY-THANKS opciókat,
> változik talán a használatuk?


*Amint már régebben megirtam, a fórummotor új verziója alapból tudja a különféle hide-okat és kézileg kell "kimaszkolni" a felesleget. Ez a maszkolás most van folyamatban (és talán mág az idén be is lesz állitva).
Elvben a használatuk nem fog változni.*


----------



## gledag (2013 Július 8)

Szívből köszönöm mindenkinek, aki lehetővé tette , hogy az érdeklődési körünknek megfelelően szórakozhassunk a canadhun oldalon

ABBA- THANK YOU FOR THE MUSIC


----------



## agakhan (2013 Július 10)

Kedves Mindannyian!
Remélem, a torontói vízözön nem okozott nagy bajt CanadaHun-nak és vezérlő személyzetének.


----------



## kxman (2013 Július 10)

Szurkolok az átállás sikeres lebonyolításáért, nagy segítség volt sokmindenben ez a fórum. Hajrá! Ezt a "Hide" módot és a hozzá nem szólható fórumokat kellene még megoldani, hogy ne legyenek


----------



## Yas_min (2013 Július 10)

goyo írta:


> Kedves CH Tagok, látogatók,
> 
> Az átállás sikeresen megtörtént, megnyitottuk a fórumokat, hogy minél előbb használhassátok őket, de még több funkciót helyre kell állítanunk, át kell alakítanunk, pl.-ul a *grimaszok, zene fórum, chat,* és más jelenleg hiányzó dolgok is visszakerülnek az elkövetkező hetekben...ezekről hosszú listánk van.
> 
> Ezért 1-2 hétig a türelmeteket kérjük. *Problémákat, hibajelentéseket jelenleg nem várunk, ha mindennel elkészültünk, utána szívesen válaszolunk!*


Koszonom a munkàt,jo ujra visszaterni ide.


----------



## Melitta (2013 Július 11)

agakhan írta:


> Kedves Mindannyian!
> Remélem, a torontói vízözön nem okozott nagy bajt CanadaHun-nak és vezérlő személyzetének.


----------



## Melitta (2013 Július 11)

Ilyent meg nem lattam soha , masfelora alatt esett ez a hatalmas mennyisegu viz. 6 orat nem volt villany.


----------



## askvittorio (2013 Július 12)

Nagyon letisztult és jól használható lett az oldal ( no persze a régivel sem volt gond  ).
Köszönöm mindazok munkáját, akik segítségével az átalakulás végbement.


----------



## keem75 (2013 Július 13)

nagyon szeretem a honlapot, és tetszik az új változat is, de ez a rejtett tartalom megjelenítése elég problémás, akkor is ha be vagyok jelentkezve, és rányomok, hogy tetszik, akkor sem jelenik meg, hacsak nem írok valamit...


----------



## Arima3 (2013 Július 13)

Van olyan, amelyik azt kéri, hogy írj valamit, van amelyik azt, hogy nyomj tetszik-et. Nem mindegy, hogy mikor melyiket teszed.


----------



## gasparm (2013 Július 13)

Hajrá magyarok!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Július 13)

gasparm írta:


> Hajrá magyarok!


*És hajrá nem csak magyarok.
Több ezer olyan taggal is büszkélkedhetünk akik nem is tudnak magarul, de érdekli őket pl a balett, opera, sőt himzésminta. Hiába Gugli a barátunk fordtóként is.*


----------



## Tornado71 (2013 Július 13)

Minden türelmünk a tiétek. Hihetetlen ez a magyar kultúramentő misszió amit folytattok. Rengeteg olyan dologgal rendelkezem a jóvoltotokból, amiről régebben csak álmodoztam. Hálásan köszönöm nektek és a fórumtársaknak, hogy lehetővé tették a hozzáférést. Sok meghatott pillanatot köszönhetek a fórumnak, amikor az áhított kotta a kezemben volt végre. 
Az átállást örömmel várom, akármennyi időbe is kerül. Nagyon büszke vagyok arra, hogy tag lehetek, és a munkára is amit végeztek.
Köszönet érte nektek és minden tagtársnak!


----------



## Yiria (2013 Július 13)

Szép az új küllem, nagyszerű a régi tartalom Köszönöm az egészt, mert egy csudakedves könyv tett ma boldoggá!


----------



## tnydora (2013 Július 13)

Imádlak benneteket sokat adtok nekem 


goyo írta:


> Kedves CH Tagok, látogatók,
> 
> Az átállás sikeresen megtörtént, megnyitottuk a fórumokat, hogy minél előbb használhassátok őket, de még több funkciót helyre kell állítanunk, át kell alakítanunk, pl.-ul a *grimaszok, zene fórum, chat,* és más jelenleg hiányzó dolgok is visszakerülnek az elkövetkező hetekben...ezekről hosszú listánk van.
> 
> Ezért 1-2 hétig a türelmeteket kérjük. *Problémákat, hibajelentéseket jelenleg nem várunk, ha mindennel elkészültünk, utána szívesen válaszolunk!*



1"]Kedves CH Tagok, látogatók,

Az átállás sikeresen megtörtént, megnyitottuk a fórumokat, hogy minél előbb használhassátok őket, de még több funkciót helyre kell állítanunk, át kell alakítanunk, pl.-ul a *grimaszok, zene fórum, chat,* és más jelenleg hiányzó dolgok is visszakerülnek az elkövetkező hetekben...ezekről hosszú listánk van.

Ezért 1-2 hétig a türelmeteket kérjük. *Problémákat, hibajelentéseket jelenleg nem várunk, ha mindennel elkészültünk, utána szívesen válaszolunk!*[/quote]
Kedves fórum nagyon szeretlek bennete


----------



## l0rd (2013 Július 14)

Gratulalok az atallashoz, nagyon jol sikerult! Megvan minden regi bejegyzes, (e-konyv) amit szerettem/szeretek itt bongeszgetni. Ez sokat segit tajekozodni, hogy mit is olvassak el kovetkezokent  Koszi az ertekes es szuper munkatokat!


----------



## gravirgabi (2013 Július 14)

goyo írta:


> Kedves CH Tagok, látogatók,
> 
> Az átállás sikeresen megtörtént, megnyitottuk a fórumokat, hogy minél előbb használhassátok őket, de még több funkciót helyre kell állítanunk, át kell alakítanunk, pl.-ul a *grimaszok, zene fórum, chat,* és más jelenleg hiányzó dolgok is visszakerülnek az elkövetkező hetekben...ezekről hosszú listánk van.
> 
> Ezért 1-2 hétig a türelmeteket kérjük. *Problémákat, hibajelentéseket jelenleg nem várunk, ha mindennel elkészültünk, utána szívesen válaszolunk!*


Köszönet a sok munkáért !!!


----------



## Mulanka (2013 Július 15)

Nagy köszönet a fárdhatatlan munkáért amit a fórum üzemeltetői és aktív fórumozó társaink végeznek. Ez a fórum igazi értéket képvisel, örülök, hogy rátok találtam!


----------



## fradiata (2013 Július 15)

Közhelyszerűen csatlakoznék az előttem szólókhoz: Sok sikert kívánok a jövőben is. Kicsit szokatlan az új arculat, de tanulom


----------



## gasparm (2013 Július 15)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *És hajrá nem csak magyarok.
> Több ezer olyan taggal is büszkélkedhetünk akik nem is tudnak magarul, de érdekli őket pl a balett, opera, sőt himzésminta. Hiába Gugli a barátunk fordtóként is.*


Ez szép hir örülök ennek!


----------



## Jaszladany (2013 Július 15)

Most már nagyon jó lett a felület, hogy rendesen látszik a nevem jobb oldalon, már nem olvad bele a kék színbe. Ez így tökéletes. Nagyon tetszik az új szolgáltatás, hogy megjelenik, ha valaki válaszolt nekem, vagy kedvelte az üzenetem. Ez szuper! Nem kell egyenként visszakeresnem a követett témákat.
Tetszik az is, hogy csak én látom, ha később módosítottam az üzenetemet. Jók az új ikonok is.

Csak egy apró észrevétel, ha megengeditek: A nevemre kattintva a lehulló ablakban az opciók között nem találom a követett témákat. Esetleg valamilyen más opció alatt van?
Amúgy nekem így már minden nagyon tetszik, gratulálok!


----------



## zsubogar (2013 Július 16)

Köszönöm, nagyon tetszik


----------



## csaba946 (2013 Július 17)

Köszönet a munkátokért ! Sok kellemes percet (órákat) szereztetek nekem.


----------



## Arima3 (2013 Július 17)

Jaszladany írta:


> Most már nagyon jó lett a felület, hogy rendesen látszik a nevem jobb oldalon, már nem olvad bele a kék színbe. Ez így tökéletes. Nagyon tetszik az új szolgáltatás, hogy megjelenik, ha valaki válaszolt nekem, vagy kedvelte az üzenetem. Ez szuper! Nem kell egyenként visszakeresnem a követett témákat.
> Tetszik az is, hogy csak én látom, ha később módosítottam az üzenetemet. Jók az új ikonok is.
> 
> Csak egy apró észrevétel, ha megengeditek: *A nevemre kattintva a lehulló ablakban az opciók között nem találom a követett témákat. *Esetleg valamilyen más opció alatt van?
> Amúgy nekem így már minden nagyon tetszik, gratulálok!



Kedves Jászladány! Lehet, hogy azóta megtaláltad. 
a lehulló ablakban találod* értesítési beállítások*
baloldalt *követett témák* (itt az új h.sz.-eket mutatja, amiket követsz.)
(mondjuk ennek nem tudom, mi értelme van, hiszen erről az értesítésekben kapsz értesítést)
alatta* összes követett téma*.


----------



## Jaszladany (2013 Július 17)

Igen, köszönöm szépen, megtaláltam.
Az értelme pedig az, hogy bár valóban kapok értesítést, ha mozgás van a topicban, de előfordul, hogy én akkor is szeretnék bemenni oda, ha nincs semmilyen mozgás. De most már megtaláltam, köszönöm.


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 21)

Drágáim!
Nagyon szép az oldal, gondolom sok munka volt





Hogy jól érezze magát és köszönetet nyomhasson Mint az összes előzőnél:Mert ez itt a hálaadás oldala lett
Én is csatlakozom azokhoz, akik köszönetet mondtak. Remek munka!
Köszi mindenkinek, ügyesek voltatok és gyorsak.







Gondolom én!


----------



## plenn (2013 Július 22)

_Kedves Canadahun
_


----------



## ildi610 (2013 Július 22)

Sziasztok!
Köszönjük a sok jót!


----------



## krabat1 (2013 Július 23)

Sziasztok!
Némely lezárt fórumban (ahol hozzászólni már nem lehet) egyes csatolmányok letöltése hozzászóláshoz kötött.
Emlékszem, hogy a régi verzióban volt külön oldala a csatolmányoknak, ahol listázva minden megvolt. Ezt most már nem találom, a postok a téma lezárásával úgy tűnik végleg hozzáférhetetlenek lettek.
A teccikeléshez kötés oké, mivel azt (asszem) még mindíg lehet.
Ez csak nekem gond, vagy másnak is? Nyilván nagy munka volt az átállás is (grat), minden apróságra meg nem lehet figyelni.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Július 23)

krabat1 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Némely lezárt fórumban (ahol hozzászólni már nem lehet) egyes csatolmányok letöltése hozzászóláshoz kötött.
> Emlékszem, hogy a régi verzióban volt külön oldala a csatolmányoknak, ahol listázva minden megvolt. Ezt most már nem találom, a postok a téma lezárásával úgy tűnik végleg hozzáférhetetlenek lettek.
> A teccikeléshez kötés oké, mivel azt (asszem) még mindíg lehet.
> Ez csak nekem gond, vagy másnak is? Nyilván nagy munka volt az átállás is (grat), minden apróságra meg nem lehet figyelni.


*Ez minden - oda addig nem író - tag számára problémát okoz.*
*E**gyelőre csak az a megoldás, hogy jelented az adott téma kormányosa felé és ő vagy megnyitja a lezárt témát egy időre, vagy jelzi, hogy mit tudsz tenni.*


----------



## annak (2013 Július 24)

Nagyon szépen köszönjük a sok-sok munkát!!! <3


----------



## CSODÁS (2013 Július 25)

Köszönöm a munkátokat,hogy ezzel az új fórummal szép napokat élhetek meg.


----------



## rikkki (2013 Július 26)

Köszönöm szépen az áldozatos munkátokat, nagyon szép lett az új oldal!


----------



## goyo (2013 Július 27)

A Hide-ot használóknak örömmel jelentjük, hogy a Hide hack ismét rendben működik.


----------



## macskusz12 (2013 Július 28)

Nem tudom tudtok e segíteni ? voltak fényképek az oldalamon azokat hogy tudom elérni?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Július 28)

macskusz12 írta:


> Nem tudom tudtok e segíteni ? voltak fényképek az oldalamon azokat hogy tudom elérni?


*Ha a régi albumod keresed, valószínűleg a
Korábbi Albumok
között megtalálod. csak az elnevezését kell kikeresned.*


----------



## LRJudit (2013 Július 28)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Ha a régi albumod keresed, valószínűleg a
> Korábbi Albumok
> között megtalálod. csak az elnevezését kell kikeresned.*


Nekem nem volt régen albumom, a hsz-ekhez feltöltött csatolt képeimet keresem.
A fenti link nem működik, ha a fórum szócskát ki is törlöm belőle.


----------



## saga3 (2013 Július 28)

LRJudit írta:


> A fenti link nem működik, ha a fórum szócskát ki is törlöm belőle.



Az átállás óta ismert probléma (sajnos mint tapasztalható), nem sürgősen javítandó BUG-ként kezelik...
:-(


----------



## LRJudit (2013 Július 28)

saga3 írta:


> Az átállás óta ismert probléma (sajnos mint tapasztalható), nem sürgősen javítandó BUG-ként kezelik...
> :-(


Nem is az szerintem!
De ez nem automata link küldés volt, ezért említettem csak meg!
A kérdésem a képekre vonatkozik!


----------



## saga3 (2013 Július 28)

LRJudit írta:


> Nem is az szerintem!



Mint minden ez is csak nézőpont kérdése. Ahogy én látom sokakat zavar és nem igaz hogy ne lehetne egyszerűen kijavítani...


----------



## LRJudit (2013 Július 28)

saga3 írta:


> Mint minden ez is csak nézőpont kérdése. Ahogy én látom sokakat zavar és nem igaz hogy ne lehetne egyszerűen kijavítani...


Enélkül még lehet fórumozni!
Teljes beállításig le is lehet zárni az egészet, az se tetszene sokaknak.
Bár így gyorsabb, mivel nem egyedül teszteli!
Neki "csak" javítania kell!
Egy fenékkel egy lovat lehet megülni és van fontossági sorrend is!
Javítani mások által írt szoftverben, próbáltad már?


----------



## saga3 (2013 Július 28)

LRJudit írta:


> Javítani mások által írt szoftverben, próbáltad már?



Igen, próbáltam már. Ezt hívják patchelésnek. Megszokott dolog sw fejlesztés során.

Persze ez csak nyílt forrás esetén megy könnyen/gyorsan. Ez is a zárt kód egyik előnye...


----------



## LRJudit (2013 Július 28)

saga3 írta:


> Igen, próbáltam már. Ezt hívják patchelésnek. Megszokott dolog sw fejlesztés során.
> 
> Persze ez csak nyílt forrás esetén megy könnyen/gyorsan. Ez is a zárt kód egyik előnye...


Akkor marad a fontossági sorrend, mint indok!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Július 28)

LRJudit írta:


> Nekem nem volt régen albumom, a hsz-ekhez feltöltött csatolt képeimet keresem.
> A fenti link nem működik, ha a fórum szócskát ki is törlöm belőle.





saga3 írta:


> Az átállás óta ismert probléma (sajnos mint tapasztalható), nem sürgősen javítandó BUG-ként kezelik...
> :-(


*A fenti link működik, csak rá kell kattintani (ez már az új helye a régi albumoknak).
A régi hsz-eid csatolmányát 1 évig tudja a CH megőrizni (ennyi fér az 1 TB -ba).
Az új hsz-ek csatolmányaihoz pedig eljuthatsz, ha a profil oldaladon hozzászólásoknál kiválasztod (már ha csatolmányról van szó).*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Július 28)

saga3 írta:


> Igen, próbáltam már. Ezt hívják patchelésnek. Megszokott dolog sw fejlesztés során.
> 
> Persze ez csak nyílt forrás esetén megy könnyen/gyorsan. Ez is a zárt kód egyik előnye...


*Itt nem igazán a szoftver átírásáról van szó, hanem a beállitásokról + a magyaritásról, ami van olyan bonynolult, hogy egy több százezer tagot számláló fórumnál heteket vegyen igénybe.*


----------



## Becky28 (2013 Július 28)

A regi regim normális, hogy meghalt és nem engedett be többé? A szivemhez nőtt a nickem... Beus28 voltam...


----------



## Melitta (2013 Július 28)

Es mi volt a regi regiden a neved?


----------



## Becky28 (2013 Július 28)

Beus28 köszönöm...


----------



## LRJudit (2013 Július 28)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *A fenti link működik, csak rá kell kattintani (ez már az új helye a régi albumoknak).
> A régi hsz-eid csatolmányát 1 évig tudja a CH megőrizni (ennyi fér az 1 TB -ba).
> Az új hsz-ek csatolmányaihoz pedig eljuthatsz, ha a profil oldaladon hozzászólásoknál kiválasztod (már ha csatolmányról van szó).*


Ja, csak nem vagyok jogosult!
Bocsánat, az előbb csak a nagy betűkig jutottam!
Az 1 évet megértettem! Köszönöm!


----------



## macskusz12 (2013 Július 28)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Ha a régi albumod keresed, valószínűleg a
> Korábbi Albumok
> között megtalálod. csak az elnevezését kell kikeresned.*


próbáltam a linkre kattintani de azt írja ki nincs jogosultságom, vajon mire gondoltak?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Július 28)

macskusz12 írta:


> próbáltam a linkre kattintani de azt írja ki nincs jogosultságom, vajon mire gondoltak?


*Sajnos arra, hogy ez a mappa csak moderátori jogosultsággal tekinthető meg - egyelőre (bár nekem archivumként jelenik meg). *


----------



## Nestea (2013 Július 29)

Sziasztok, 

tetszik az új külsőtök. 

Lenne egy kérdésem, lehet, hogy én vagyok nagyon vaksi, de a Yoga és fitness II.-es fórumot nem találom, a gépen azt írja, hogy hiba, s hogy nincs jogosultságom, pedig nem olyan régen még működött.
Fog működni, esetleg más néven megtalálható, mert szerettem volna onnan egy linket.... 
Előre is köszönöm a segítségeteket.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Július 29)

Nestea írta:


> Sziasztok,
> 
> tetszik az új külsőtök.
> 
> ...


*Az admin 16-án törölte a témát .*


----------



## Nestea (2013 Július 29)

Kedves Flamingo,

köszönöm a gyors választ. Szomorúan hallom.


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 30)

Én nem dicsérek csak jelzem mitől jobb valami:
Nekem új:
*BB Kódok*príma leírása
Lehet ezelőtt is volt


----------



## Gagul (2013 Július 30)

nem tudom,másnak is feltüne már,de.

a kezdöoldalon ha a a fórumokra ugrunk, akkor azok mindig 10 db-t adnak ki, függetlenül attól, milyen szám (50,100) van beütve.Amellett,csak a "nemrég frissült" frissül,a többi nem reagál.

Lehetséges volna ránézni?

Köszönet!


----------



## Taxita (2013 Július 30)

Köszönöm a munkátokat! Sok sikert a továbbiakhoz is!


----------



## goyo (2013 Július 31)

Visszakerült az eseménynaptár és megújult a külsőnk. 
*A teljes oldalszélességű kék stílust bárki visszakapcsolhatja magának az oldalak allján a "CanadaHun stílus"-ra kattintva majd a "CanadaHun kék"-re kattintva.*


----------



## Ania (2013 Augusztus 2)

Köszönet a sok munkáért! Remélhetőleg hamar megszokom az újdonságokat.


----------



## angyalkám (2013 Augusztus 3)

Sziasztok! Ujra itt vagyok de ez a lap teljesen uj alig igazodok ki benne ezért Bocsi ha butaságot csinálok. Sok képem el is tünt kár érte! De potolom. Chet szoba is meg szünt?? Azért kár jó volt beszélgetnia régi ismerősökkel.


----------



## gyrgyi (2013 Augusztus 6)

sziasztok,
rég nem jártam erre, de most újra rátaláltam a honlapra.
nagyon jó.


----------



## safranek (2013 Augusztus 6)

jó-jó de lehet még jobb,ha teljesen beáll(de nem magától)
idő és ujjbegy kérdése
A canada-kék nekem kellett nagyon


----------



## Imó5 (2013 Augusztus 7)

Jó munkát sok sikert!!! Remélem újra lesznek letölthető kották!!!!!!!!


----------



## dodka (2013 Augusztus 7)

Ismerkedem az új felülettel, köszönöm a munkátokat!


----------



## tika6427 (2013 Augusztus 7)

A segítségeteket szeretném kérni. Egy ideje "bóklászok" már az új fórumon, de tanácstalan vagyok. Hogyan tudok keresni egy adott fórumon belül. A keresés funkcióban ha megadtam a feltételeket, kidob jó pár fórumot, ha az adott fórumra kattintok, azon belül már nem tudom, hogyan keressek. A régi felületen ez egyszerű volt, de itt én nem találom. Tudom, hogy én vagyok a "fáradt", de tényleg nem találom. nevezetesen egy régebbi e-book-os fórumban kerestem egy írót. 
Előre is köszönöm, ha valaki válaszol, és bocs, ha ezt nem itt kellett volna megkérdeznem, én még csak ma szembesültem a ténnyel, hogy megújult a CH.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Augusztus 8)

tika6427 írta:


> A segítségeteket szeretném kérni. Egy ideje "bóklászok" már az új fórumon, de tanácstalan vagyok. Hogyan tudok keresni egy adott fórumon belül. A keresés funkcióban ha megadtam a feltételeket, kidob jó pár fórumot, ha az adott fórumra kattintok, azon belül már nem tudom, hogyan keressek. A régi felületen ez egyszerű volt, de itt én nem találom. Tudom, hogy én vagyok a "fáradt", de tényleg nem találom. nevezetesen egy régebbi e-book-os fórumban kerestem egy írót.
> Előre is köszönöm, ha valaki válaszol, és bocs, ha ezt nem itt kellett volna megkérdeznem, én még csak ma szembesültem a ténnyel, hogy megújult a CH.


*Ugyanazt a keresőt használhatod, csak pipáld ki, hogy csak ebben a témában (fórumban) keress.*


----------



## Monyorák (2013 Augusztus 9)

Hiányolom az "Ötletek faliújságok plakátok készítéséhez teremdiszitéshez" fórumot . Lesz még?


----------



## hukszosz (2013 Augusztus 9)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm a sok-sok munkát!!!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Augusztus 9)

Monyorák írta:


> Hiányolom az "Ötletek faliújságok plakátok készítéséhez teremdiszitéshez" fórumot . Lesz még?


*Fórum nem, de témát indíthasz.*


----------



## AndiC (2013 Augusztus 9)

Monyorák írta:


> Hiányolom az "Ötletek faliújságok plakátok készítéséhez teremdiszitéshez" fórumot . Lesz még?





FLAMINGO írta:


> *Fórum nem, de témát indíthasz.*



szerintem VAN még, nincs minek újat indítani
http://canadahun.com/temak/Ötletek-faliújságok-plakátok-készítéséhez-teremdiszitéshez.27268/


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Augusztus 9)

AndiC írta:


> szerintem VAN még, nincs minek újat indítani
> http://canadahun.com/temak/Ötletek-faliújságok-plakátok-készítéséhez-teremdiszitéshez.27268/


Bocs, mindent én sem tudhatok.


----------



## csaek (2013 Augusztus 9)

Sziasztok nagyon tetszik az új külső és köszönöm a munkátokat. 

Egy kérdésem lenne, nem találtam hova tudnám ezt írni. Tetszik a fórum és készítettem saját könyveket az ebook topikokba, melyeket fel is töltöttem. (Ebook VI, VII)
De többször látom kérik azokat a könyveket amiket feltöltöttem, ezért rákerestem a feltöltésemre fent van-e. 
A kereső viszont nem az összes feltöltést adja ki, utánanéztem, nem kerültek törlésre a fórumon fenn vannak. 
A hozzászólásokat/feltöltéseket egyformán töltöm fel, mindig a mű írója, címe, és utána leírás, de valamiért sokat nem ad ki a kereső. 
Amiket kiad a kereső azoknak a címe ki van emelve kékkel, amiket nem azok is ki voltak vastagítva, de a vastagított formátum eltűnt.

Mi lehet ennek az oka hogy nem mindent jelenít meg a kereső? Hogy tudnám megoldani? (ha valamit elrontottam, szívesen javítom, vagy törlöm és feltöltöm újra, ezekkel pár duplázást el lehetne kerülni)

Köszönöm a választ előre, és a munkátokat mégegyszer


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Augusztus 9)

*Beírtad a hsz-be a könyv paramétereit?
Mert a kereső a csatolást sem és a hide közötti részt sem látja.*


csaek írta:


> Sziasztok nagyon tetszik az új külső és köszönöm a munkátokat.
> 
> Egy kérdésem lenne, nem találtam hova tudnám ezt írni. Tetszik a fórum és készítettem saját könyveket az ebook topikokba, melyeket fel is töltöttem. (Ebook VI, VII)
> De többször látom kérik azokat a könyveket amiket feltöltöttem, ezért rákerestem a feltöltésemre fent van-e.
> ...


----------



## csaek (2013 Augusztus 9)

hst-be? 
Ezt nem tudom, mi így nem tudom. 

A hozzászólás, úgy néz ki mint bármely más feltöltöé, cím, leírás, és csatolmányok. Nem külsős tárhelyen.


----------



## Arima3 (2013 Augusztus 9)

szerintem hsz-be-t akart írni Flamingo, de egyébként kiderült a hsz- (hozzászólásodból) hogy igen beírtad.


----------



## csaek (2013 Augusztus 9)

Igen beírtam, teljesen kiírva, leellenőriztem hogy helyes-e, hogy kereshető legyen. 
Egy összefüggést találtam, ami nekem nincs benne a hozzászólásaimban, azokat nem találtam meg a fórum keresőjével, pedig a fórumon fent vannak. 
Próbáltam, kilépve, is keresni, hátha csak nekem nem jelenik meg. 
Egy módon találtam meg a feltöltött dolgokat google-n keresztül, a fórum keresőjével nem. 
Minden megpróbáltam mi lehet a gond. Ha sikerülne kideríteni, átalakítom, javítom amit kell.


----------



## trombitásfrédi (2013 Augusztus 9)

goyo írta:


> Kedves CH Tagok, látogatók,
> 
> Az átállás sikeresen megtörtént, megnyitottuk a fórumokat, hogy minél előbb használhassátok őket, de még több funkciót helyre kell állítanunk, át kell alakítanunk, pl.-ul a *grimaszok, zene fórum, chat,* és más jelenleg hiányzó dolgok is visszakerülnek az elkövetkező hetekben...ezekről hosszú listánk van.
> 
> Ezért 1-2 hétig a türelmeteket kérjük. *Problémákat, hibajelentéseket jelenleg nem várunk, ha mindennel elkészültünk, utána szívesen válaszolunk!*


Köszi!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Augusztus 10)

csaek írta:


> Igen beírtam, teljesen kiírva, leellenőriztem hogy helyes-e, hogy kereshető legyen.
> Egy összefüggést találtam, ami nekem nincs benne a hozzászólásaimban, azokat nem találtam meg a fórum keresőjével, pedig a fórumon fent vannak.
> Próbáltam, kilépve, is keresni, hátha csak nekem nem jelenik meg.
> Egy módon találtam meg a feltöltött dolgokat google-n keresztül, a fórum keresőjével nem.
> Minden megpróbáltam mi lehet a gond. Ha sikerülne kideríteni, átalakítom, javítom amit kell.


Ha valaki megtanulta a Google keresőjét használni (speciális keresés - site:canadahun.com), akkor nyugodtan használja azt.
Más: gyakran telefonról írok és ott nem tudok mindent leellenőrizni (meg ember is vagyok), tehát hibázom én is, de szerencsére mások értelmezték a beírásom és segítettek.


----------



## ancsa54 (2013 Augusztus 10)

köszönöm szépen !


----------



## Bri2012 (2013 Augusztus 10)

Sziasztok!
Minden héten visszatérek ide fellelkesedve abban a reményben, hogy végre sikerül letöltenem pár hímzés mintát (mint az átállás előtt) és elkészítve megoszthatom azt másokkal, majd diskurálhatok velük az elkészítés módjáról stb....Isten az atyám, programozó végzettséggel rendelkezem....de még semmit nem sikerült leszednem, pedig úgy járok el, mint ahogy azt páran már megírták és érdekes módon nekik sikerül. Kérném, hogy valaki ossza meg velem végre a titok nyitját.
köszönöm


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Augusztus 10)

Bri2012 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Minden héten visszatérek ide fellelkesedve abban a reményben, hogy végre sikerül letöltenem pár hímzés mintát (mint az átállás előtt) és elkészítve megoszthatom azt másokkal, majd diskurálhatok velük az elkészítés módjáról stb....Isten az atyám, programozó végzettséggel rendelkezem....de még semmit nem sikerült leszednem, pedig úgy járok el, mint ahogy azt páran már megírták és érdekes módon nekik sikerül. Kérném, hogy valaki ossza meg velem végre a titok nyitját.
> köszönöm


*Talán, ha Te is megosztanád, hogy MIÉRT nem tudod leszedni.
Nem látod, hibaüzenet....stb.
Mert e nélkül, kb. mintha a telefondoktornak nyújtanád ki a nyelved, hogy beteg vagy.*


----------



## zanda (2013 Augusztus 10)

Mindenki aki használja az oldalt nagyon örül neki köztük én is. Köszönöm, és nagy örömmel használom.


----------



## Monyorák (2013 Augusztus 11)

AndiC írta:


> szerintem VAN még, nincs minek újat indítani
> http://canadahun.com/temak/Ötletek-faliújságok-plakátok-készítéséhez-teremdiszitéshez.27268/


Köszönöm! Valamiért nem találtam.


----------



## hóbagoly (2013 Augusztus 11)

Én is köszönöm a munkátokat, nagyon szép lett az új oldal!! Üdvözlettel: Judit


----------



## Livcsák (2013 Augusztus 12)

Köszönöm a munkátokat!  Sok sikert a továbbiakban


----------



## derine (2013 Augusztus 12)

Örömmel vettem hogy működik újra ez a kiváló oldal. Köszönet érte, nekem ez most sokkal áttekinthetőbb.


----------



## gzzoli (2013 Augusztus 12)

Köszönöm a munkátokat!


----------



## Bodzsar Adél (2013 Augusztus 13)

goyo írta:


> Kedves CH Tagok, látogatók,
> 
> Az átállás sikeresen megtörtént, megnyitottuk a fórumokat, hogy minél előbb használhassátok őket, de még több funkciót helyre kell állítanunk, át kell alakítanunk, pl.-ul a *grimaszok, zene fórum, chat,* és más jelenleg hiányzó dolgok is visszakerülnek az elkövetkező hetekben...ezekről hosszú listánk van.
> 
> Ezért 1-2 hétig a türelmeteket kérjük. *Problémákat, hibajelentéseket jelenleg nem várunk, ha mindennel elkészültünk, utána szívesen válaszolunk!*


Sok sikert!nagyon jo ez a forum


----------



## goyo (2013 Augusztus 14)

A fórum főoldalon a Top statisztika ismét rendben működik (fülek kattinthatóak stb.)


----------



## wangel (2013 Augusztus 14)

Köszönöm munkátokat ,nekem sok mindenben segített a CH-U,ÍGY ,MÉGEGYSZER KÖSZI A MUNKÁTOKAT)))))))


----------



## szidoka (2013 Augusztus 16)

Köszi !!!!!
Jól működik.


----------



## hung (2013 Augusztus 18)

​
Váci Mihály ​_* 
Gyalog szerettem volna jönni
a porral lepett füveken,
mezítláb, hogy frissen érezzem,
ha felmelegszik a szülőföld
pora, mikor megérkezem.


Gyalog szerettem volna jönni,
hogy érezzem: - a telt kalász,
a rét sok térdeplő füve
elém borul, el nem eresztve,
s lábam kérve kulcsolja át.


Gyalog szerettem volna jönni
át a szorgalmas földeken,
mindenkinek által kiáltani,
mezsgyén átlépni, kezetrázni:
"Na és a munka, hogy megyen?"


Gyalog menni az utcán végig,
előre köszöngetni ott.
Tornácokon üldögélni, mint régen,
hogy mindenki arcomba nézzen,
 s mondják: - "Semmit se változott!" 


Én gyalog fogok hazamenni
a porral lepett füveken,
mezítláb, hogy sírva érezzem,
ha felmelegszik a szülőföld
pora, mikor megérkezem. *​ _


----------



## Carolione (2013 Augusztus 22)

Köszönet mindenért


----------



## sobudo (2013 Augusztus 22)

köszönet a munkátokért!


----------



## szilvinyo86 (2013 Augusztus 23)

Sziasztok! Remélem jó helyre írok ... az a problémâm, hogy mióta volt ez a változás a fórumon, azóta nem tudok letölteni  sikertelen a letöltés és nem csináltam semmilyen változást a mobilomon. Ennek mi lehet a megoldása? Tudtok nekem ebben segíteni? Az elõtt sok jó könyvet le tudtam szedni ...


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Augusztus 23)

szilvinyo86 írta:


> Sziasztok! Remélem jó helyre írok ... az a problémâm, hogy mióta volt ez a változás a fórumon, azóta nem tudok letölteni  sikertelen a letöltés és nem csináltam semmilyen változást a mobilomon. Ennek mi lehet a megoldása? Tudtok nekem ebben segíteni? Az elõtt sok jó könyvet le tudtam szedni ...


*Valószínűleg akkor "szedtél" amikor a hide nem működött, most viszont műxik.
Bővebbet ebben a témában is, ha visszalapozol, vagy általában a témák első hozzászólásaiban.*


----------



## balojazz (2013 Augusztus 25)

Köszönöm én is!


----------



## Anny4702 (2013 Augusztus 26)

Köszönettel tartozunk e a nagy munkátokért.
Mindenkinek kellemes időtőltést kívánok.


----------



## k_evi (2013 Augusztus 26)

mindent köszönök. Nagyon sok hasznos dolgot kaptam már tőletek!!


----------



## zenezsu (2013 Augusztus 27)

Sziasztok! Én is köszönöm a nagy munkátokat! Egyenlőre fogalmam sincs, hogy kell kiigazodni. Azt látom, hol kell fájlokat feltölteni, de semmit nem látok, amiket le lehetne tölteni. Csak az üzeneteket látom. A hiba lehet, hogy az én "készülékemben " van? Zenezsu


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Augusztus 27)

zenezsu írta:


> Sziasztok! Én is köszönöm a nagy munkátokat! Egyenlőre fogalmam sincs, hogy kell kiigazodni. Azt látom, hol kell fájlokat feltölteni, de semmit nem látok, amiket le lehetne tölteni. Csak az üzeneteket látom. A hiba lehet, hogy az én "készülékemben " van? Zenezsu


*Tudod ez egy adok-kapok dolog.
A tagságod öt éve alatt biztos kitapasztaltad, hogy vannak beszélgetős és vannak töltős témák.
Ott keresgélj.*


----------



## tornando (2013 Augusztus 28)

saga3 írta:


> A fenti link nem működik, ha a fórum szócskát ki is törlöm belőle.
> Az átállás óta ismert probléma (sajnos mint tapasztalható), nem sürgősen javítandó BUG-ként kezelik...
> :-(


Pedig kéne nekem is a kiküldött linkek


----------



## Macus88 (2013 Augusztus 28)

Nagyon köszönöm a munkátokat. Az oldal páratlan!


----------



## berci64 (2013 Augusztus 30)

Köszi a kitartó munkát!


----------



## kelemenzso (2013 Augusztus 30)

Köszönöm! Várok türelemmel


----------



## hangay13 (2013 Augusztus 30)

Keresek olyan fórumokat, amihez hozzászóltam, ha van reakció, én is tudjak rá válaszolni.
Nem találom. A hozzászólásaimnál csak az utólsót találom. A "kedvencek" közé betettem azokat a fórumokat, amikhez eddig hozzászóltam többször, de most, ha ezekre kattintok, azt írja ki a gép, hogy hiba, a fórum nem található. Később van olyan, amit hosszabb keresgélés után megtalálok mégis, de nem mindet. Pl. a "Ha elékszel ezekre már öreg vagy" nevűt (ha pontosan emlékszem a címére, már régen nem találom).
Van fórum kereső? A felső sorban, ha rákattintok a fórumokra úgy sem lehet megtalálni mindent. Ha a keresőbe beírok olyan több alkalommal olyan kulcsszót ami szerintem biztos találatot jelentene, azt írja ki, hogy nem található.
Töröltek fórumokat?
A CH rádiót sem tudom behozni. Hogy kell? Amikor a rádió fórum vezetőjét kérdeztem, mindössze azt válaszolta, hogy neki bejön, de nem írta le, hogy miként.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Szeptember 1)

hangay13 írta:


> Keresek olyan fórumokat, amihez hozzászóltam, ha van reakció, én is tudjak rá válaszolni.
> Nem találom. A hozzászólásaimnál csak az utólsót találom.


*Ha az avatarodra (a kis képedre) kattintasz, megjelenik rólad egy információs tábla. Az üzenekek-nél a szúmra kattintva az összes (de legalábbis az utolsó 5oo üzeneted jön elő. Ez mindenki más avatárjára is áll.*


> A "kedvencek" közé betettem azokat a fórumokat, amikhez eddig hozzászóltam többször, de most, ha ezekre kattintok, azt írja ki a gép, hogy hiba, a fórum nem található. Később van olyan, amit hosszabb keresgélés után megtalálok mégis, de nem mindet. Pl. a "Ha elékszel ezekre már öreg vagy" nevűt (ha pontosan emlékszem a címére, már régen nem találom).


*Sajnos a váltáskor bekerült a parancssorba a forum szó (vagy kikerült, mikor melyik verziót használja a frissítő) és ezért a parancssor nem valós helyre mutat. Ha visszalapozol, safranek erről itt már hosszabban írt. Nem tudom, de remélem, hogy a hétvégi nagy frissítésnél ez a probléma is megoldódott.*


> Van fórum kereső?


*Fórumkereső nincs, csak témakereső. A fórumoldalon ott az összes fórum és alfórum felsorolva.
De gondolom te kevered a fogalmakat és témákat keresnél. Ha kipipálod a csak a címekben leresst, az elvben eredményre kell vezessen.* 


> A felső sorban, ha rákattintok a fórumokra úgy sem lehet megtalálni mindent. Ha a keresőbe beírok olyan több alkalommal olyan kulcsszót ami szerintem biztos találatot jelentene, azt írja ki, hogy nem található.
> Töröltek fórumokat?
> A CH rádiót sem tudom behozni. Hogy kell? Amikor a rádió fórum vezetőjét kérdeztem, mindössze azt válaszolta, hogy neki bejön, de nem írta le, hogy miként.


*Főoldal - ott az összes rádióadás.*


----------



## LRJudit (2013 Szeptember 1)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Ha az avatarodra (a kis képedre) kattintasz, megjelenik rólad egy információs tábla. Az üzenekek-nél a szúmra kattintva az összes (de legalábbis az utolsó 5oo üzeneted jön elő. Ez mindenki más avatárjára is áll.*
> 
> *Sajnos a váltáskor bekerült a parancssorba a forum szó (vagy kikerült, mikor melyik verziót használja a frissítő) és ezért a parancssor nem valós helyre mutat. Ha visszalapozol, safranek erről itt már hosszabban írt. Nem tudom, de remélem, hogy a hétvégi nagy frissítésnél ez a probléma is megoldódott.*
> 
> ...


Kérlek próbáld ki, hogy neked hozza-e a hsz-eimet.
Több felhasználót próbáltam, a tied, Goyo-é és Melittáé működött csak.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Szeptember 1)

LRJudit írta:


> Kérlek próbáld ki, hogy neked hozza-e a hsz-eimet.
> Több felhasználót próbáltam, a tied, Goyo-é és Melittáé működött csak.


*Igen, ez hibás.
Jelzem a webmester felé.*


----------



## Szilvia Iván (2013 Szeptember 1)

Sziasztok! Nagyon örülök, hogy újra elérhető a honlap. Nemrég óta vagyok tag, de elvonási tüneteim voltak


----------



## miragem (2013 Szeptember 1)

Szilvia Iván írta:


> Sziasztok! Nagyon örülök, hogy újra elérhető a honlap. Nemrég óta vagyok tag, de elvonási tüneteim voltak




Így vagyunk ezzel - szinte - mindannyian.

Morgunk ugyan ezért vagy azért, de előbb - utóbb az életünk részévé válik a Fórum.
Ez többnyire akkor "jön elő", amikor leállás van, az ember úgy érzi, mintha kizárták volna az otthonából.


----------



## Szilvia Iván (2013 Szeptember 1)

Én személy szerint többet látogatok ide, mint a Facebook-ra. Az oka, tetszenek a fórumok témái, érdekes eseményekről lehet olvasni és folyamatos a vérkeringés


----------



## Birszák Ildikó (2013 Szeptember 1)

Köszönöm szépen a munkátokat! Azt szeretném viszont megkérdezni, hogy a kereső funkció mikor állhat helyre?


----------



## hangay13 (2013 Szeptember 1)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Ha az avatarodra (a kis képedre) kattintasz, megjelenik rólad egy információs tábla. Az üzenekek-nél a szúmra kattintva az összes (de legalábbis az utolsó 5oo üzeneted jön elő. Ez mindenki más avatárjára is áll.*
> 
> *Sajnos a váltáskor bekerült a parancssorba a forum szó (vagy kikerült, mikor melyik verziót használja a frissítő) és ezért a parancssor nem valós helyre mutat. Ha visszalapozol, safranek erről itt már hosszabban írt. Nem tudom, de remélem, hogy a hétvégi nagy frissítésnél ez a probléma is megoldódott.*
> 
> ...


 
Az avataromról indulva már az utólsó üzenetet sem mutatja (azt írja ki, hogy nincs találat).
Elvben lehet, hogy működik a kereső, de a gyakorlatban nálam nem. Amikor beírtam olyan kulcsszót ami biztosan kell, hogy szerepeljen abban a fórumban, amelyiket keresem vagy azt írja ki, hogy nincs találat, vagy bead más fórumból néhány üzenetet (most pl. a szóláncból adott hármat).
A rádió még mindíg nem jön be. Az nem vígasztal, hogy másnak bejön. Kértem, hogy írja le valaki, hogyan lehet elérni, kell-e hozzá valamilyen lejátszó, ami esetleg hiányozhat az én gépemről. de választ még csak annyit kaptam, hogy "nekem bejön".
Azt hittem, hogy a megújulás gyorsít, de nem. Amikor megpróbálok belépni, többször találkozom azzal az üzenettel, hogy karbantartás, próbálkozzon később/holnap. Ez már akkor is előfodult, amikor egy üzenetet megírtam, már csak el akartam küldeni.
Van még javítanivaló!


----------



## Melitta (2013 Szeptember 1)

Szia
A keresovel problema van , a heten ujbol lesz ra ido es remelhetoleg sikerulni is fog mar atfutatni a nem keves tobb mint 2,9 millio beirast .
A radional meg mindig nem tudni mi lehet a baj mert nalam megy minden keresovel, flash pl adobe vagy mas lejatszo legujabb versioja elinditja.
A bongeszo is mindig a legujabb versiot kell hasznalni de ezt altalaban fel is ajanlja.
Ha van skype elerhetoseged atkuldom az adast amig nem talaljuk ki mi lehet a problema.


----------



## Birszák Ildikó (2013 Szeptember 2)

hangay13 írta:


> Az avataromról indulva már az utólsó üzenetet sem mutatja (azt írja ki, hogy nincs találat).
> Elvben lehet, hogy működik a kereső, de a gyakorlatban nálam nem. Amikor beírtam olyan kulcsszót ami biztosan kell, hogy szerepeljen abban a fórumban, amelyiket keresem vagy azt írja ki, hogy nincs találat, vagy bead más fórumból néhány üzenetet (most pl. a szóláncból adott hármat).
> A rádió még mindíg nem jön be. Az nem vígasztal, hogy másnak bejön. Kértem, hogy írja le valaki, hogyan lehet elérni, kell-e hozzá valamilyen lejátszó, ami esetleg hiányozhat az én gépemről. de választ még csak annyit kaptam, hogy "nekem bejön".
> Azt hittem, hogy a megújulás gyorsít, de nem. Amikor megpróbálok belépni, többször találkozom azzal az üzenettel, hogy karbantartás, próbálkozzon később/holnap. Ez már akkor is előfodult, amikor egy üzenetet megírtam, már csak el akartam küldeni.
> ...





Melitta írta:


> Szia
> A keresovel problema van , a heten ujbol lesz ra ido es remelhetoleg sikerulni is fog mar atfutatni a nem keves tobb mint 2,9 millio beirast .
> A radional meg mindig nem tudni mi lehet a baj mert nalam megy minden keresovel, flash pl adobe vagy mas lejatszo legujabb versioja elinditja.
> A bongeszo is mindig a legujabb versiot kell hasznalni de ezt altalaban fel is ajanlja.
> Ha van skype elerhetoseged atkuldom az adast amig nem talaljuk ki mi lehet a problema.


Szia Melitta!
Köszönöm szépen válaszodat.
Ildi


----------



## hangay13 (2013 Szeptember 2)

Melitta írta:


> Szia
> A keresovel problema van , a heten ujbol lesz ra ido es remelhetoleg sikerulni is fog mar atfutatni a nem keves tobb mint 2,9 millio beirast .
> A radional meg mindig nem tudni mi lehet a baj mert nalam megy minden keresovel, flash pl adobe vagy mas lejatszo legujabb versioja elinditja.
> A bongeszo is mindig a legujabb versiot kell hasznalni de ezt altalaban fel is ajanlja.
> Ha van skype elerhetoseged atkuldom az adast amig nem talaljuk ki mi lehet a problema.


 

Szia
Nálam változatlanul nem jön be. Tudomásom szerint az új versiók vannak telepítve, nem régen cserélni kellett a gépemen néhány részt, és újra lett telepítve minden. Szerettem volna meghallgatni azt a rádióadást, amelyikben üzeneteimből beidéztek. Skype-om nincs, de e-mail címemre elküldheted csatolt file-ban, vagy fájlpostával.
hangay13


----------



## Sziget Ditty (2013 Szeptember 3)

Sziasztok!
Mi a teendőm, ha a hivatkozás pl. http://canadahun.com/forum/showthre...kacskonyv-magazinok-stb&p=3644240#post3644240 hibás? Számtalan ilyen van fent a pszicho-ban.


----------



## saga3 (2013 Szeptember 3)

Sziget Ditty írta:


> Mi a teendőm, ha a hivatkozás pl. http://canadahun.com/forum/showthre...kacskonyv-magazinok-stb&p=3644240#post3644240 hibás?



Amíg ki nem javítják, töröld ki a "forum/" részt a linkből. Marha kényelmetlen, de egyelőre nincs más megoldás.


----------



## golgotavirág (2013 Szeptember 4)

Kedves Goyo!

Segítséget szeretnék kérni. Hétfőn regisztráltam. A fórumon több mint 20 bejegyzést írtam, de nem jelenik meg mellette a szám. Mit nem tettem jól ?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Szeptember 4)

golgotavirág írta:


> Kedves Goyo!
> 
> Segítséget szeretnék kérni. Hétfőn regisztráltam. A fórumon több mint 20 bejegyzést írtam, de nem jelenik meg mellette a szám. Mit nem tettem jól ?


*A regisztrációs e-mailt visszaküldted?*


----------



## Sziget Ditty (2013 Szeptember 4)

saga3 írta:


> Amíg ki nem javítják, töröld ki a "forum/" részt a linkből. Marha kényelmetlen, de egyelőre nincs más megoldás.




Nagyon szépen köszönöm. Olyan hálás vagyok, hogy nem volt elég a "tetszik" gombra nyomnom ))


----------



## golgotavirág (2013 Szeptember 4)

A gmail címemre kellett volna kapjam a regisztrációs e-mailt? Mert oda csak 3 másik értesítés érkezett.
Amikor regisztráltam természetesen elolvastam a Fórumszabályzatot.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Szeptember 4)

golgotavirág írta:


> A gmail címemre kellett volna kapjam a regisztrációs e-mailt? Mert oda csak 3 másik értesítés érkezett.
> Amikor regisztráltam természetesen elolvastam a Fórumszabályzatot.


*Arra az e-mailre, amivel regisztráltál.
Minden komolyabb szájt - így a mienk is - a regisztráció során küld a megadott e-mail címre egy linket, amire rá kell kattintani, hogy igazold azt, hogy az adott e-mail a tied.
Mivel ez valószínűleg elmaradt, jelzem az admin felé, aki megnézi és ha kell manuálisan átállítja a státuszod, de ez 1-2 nap is lehet. Addig türelem.*


----------



## tűpárna (2013 Szeptember 4)

Köszönet a munkátokért!


----------



## golgotavirág (2013 Szeptember 4)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Arra az e-mailre, amivel regisztráltál.
> Minden komolyabb szájt - így a mienk is - a regisztráció során küld a megadott e-mail címre egy linket, amire rá kell kattintani, hogy igazold azt, hogy az adott e-mail a tied.
> Mivel ez valószínűleg elmaradt, jelzem az admin felé, aki megnézi és ha kell manuálisan átállítja a státuszod, de ez 1-2 nap is lehet. Addig türelem.*


Köszönöm szépen. Valóban így lehet, mert egyébként ez a levél is megjelent a gmail. fiókomban.
További szép napot kívánok.


----------



## tűpárna (2013 Szeptember 4)

Szilvia Iván írta:


> Sziasztok! Nagyon örülök, hogy újra elérhető a honlap. Nemrég óta vagyok tag, de elvonási tüneteim voltak


Én már most függő vagyok, pedig ma regisztráltam.


----------



## bucula (2013 Szeptember 4)

Melitta írta:


> Szia
> A keresovel problema van , a heten ujbol lesz ra ido es remelhetoleg sikerulni is fog mar atfutatni a nem keves tobb mint 2,9 millio beirast .
> A radional meg mindig nem tudni mi lehet a baj mert nalam megy minden keresovel, flash pl adobe vagy mas lejatszo legujabb versioja elinditja.
> A bongeszo is mindig a legujabb versiot kell hasznalni de ezt altalaban fel is ajanlja.
> Ha van skype elerhetoseged atkuldom az adast amig nem talaljuk ki mi lehet a problema.



Már azt hittem velem van baj  le a kalappal a munkátok előtt. köszönöm szépen a sok szépet és jót és csak kitartást kívánok a továbbiakhoz (nemcsak a munkához ... )


----------



## arkark (2013 Szeptember 4)

Sziasztok!
Régen jártam itt,s most nem tudom hol találhatók a letölthető linkek.
Nekem napközis munkatervekre lenne szükségem.
Kérek tőletek segítséget!
Köszönöm!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Szeptember 5)

arkark írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Régen jártam itt,s most nem tudom hol találhatók a letölthető linkek.
> Nekem napközis munkatervekre lenne szükségem.
> Kérek tőletek segítséget!
> Köszönöm!


*Te valószínűleg a Pedagógusoknak témát keresed.
Ott nézelődhetsz.*


----------



## arkark (2013 Szeptember 5)

Igaz,valóban ott nézelődtem-ahogy már évek óta...de nem tudom hol vannak a letölthető linkek.
Pl a napközis munkatervek.Tudom, a "napköziseknél...De régebben az ajánlás alatt volt,most meg nem találom.Öregszem??


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Szeptember 5)

arkark írta:


> Igaz,valóban ott nézelődtem-ahogy már évek óta...de nem tudom hol vannak a letölthető linkek.
> Pl a napközis munkatervek.Tudom, a "napköziseknél...De régebben az ajánlás alatt volt,most meg nem találom.Öregszem??


*Mindenki öregszik és változik.
Linkek, ha vannak, a hozzászólásokban általában a rejtett tartalom felirat alatt találhatók (már ha a beíró használta a hide kapcsokat).
Ezekhez a hozzáférés módja általában az első hsz-ben található.
Többnyire látnod kell, vagy meg kell köszönnöd (lájk/tetszik), vagy ami a legrosszabb, hozzá kell szólnod szabályosan az adott témához.*


----------



## arkark (2013 Szeptember 6)

Köszönöm.
Neked is békés hétvégét kívánok!


----------



## fpetya35 (2013 Szeptember 10)

AndiC-től kérdezném hogy a Midi-zenei alapok fórum megszünt vagy hol működik,mert nem találom!?És mi az hogy jogosultság hiányában nem szólhatok a fórumhoz,ezt sem értem mert tag vagyok és nem 1-2 hónapja!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Szeptember 10)

fpetya35 írta:


> AndiC-től kérdezném hogy a Midi-zenei alapok fórum megszünt vagy hol működik,mert nem találom!?


*Mivel ezt a kérdést máshol is feltetted, ott keresd a választ.*


> És mi az hogy jogosultság hiányában nem szólhatok a fórumhoz,ezt sem értem mert tag vagyok és nem 1-2 hónapja!


*Feltételezem, hogy lezárt témához akartál hozzászólni.
Állandó tagként bármelyik nyitott témához hozzá tudsz szólni.*


----------



## cat34 (2013 Szeptember 11)

Kedves FLAMINGO!

Szuper lett az új CH, csak még egy kicsit furi - főleg így, 10 hónap "kihagyás" után.
Lehet, hogy ezt már más is kérdezte, jelezte, de nekem az a problémám, hogy ha az "E-book" topikokban szeretnék megtalálni egy könyvet, akkor nem tudok könyvcímre vagy szerzőre keresni....vagy lehet, hogy csak én vagyok béna .
A másik dolog, amit "hiányolok" az a "puszidobálós" smile . Lesz esetleg bővítés smile ügyben?
Puszi,Kati


----------



## ujvilageva (2013 Szeptember 11)

Nekem is nagyon tetszik 

Éva


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Szeptember 11)

cat34 írta:


> Kedves FLAMINGO!
> 
> Szuper lett az új CH, csak még egy kicsit furi - főleg így, 10 hónap "kihagyás" után.
> Lehet, hogy ezt már más is kérdezte, jelezte, de nekem az a problémám, hogy ha az "E-book" topikokban szeretnék megtalálni egy könyvet, akkor nem tudok könyvcímre vagy szerzőre keresni....vagy lehet, hogy csak én vagyok béna .
> ...


*Sajnos a kereső egyelőre nem akar működni.
Ha a szolgáltató a szerverrel kapcsolatos hibajelentéseinket nem korrigálja, akkor saJna lehet, hogy megint költöznünk kell (NEM VERZIÓCSERE HANEM SZOLGÁLTATÓCSERE).
A szmájlik később bővülhetnek, de bár ez lenne a legnagyobb elmaradásunk.*


----------



## Csitango (2013 Szeptember 13)

Köszönet, hogy ilyen lelkesen foglalkoztok a fórummal!


----------



## vikuszi (2013 Szeptember 14)

Gratulálok az oldalhoz!


----------



## goyo (2013 Szeptember 14)

A *fejlett (és jól működő) kereső* és *blogok* mellett, egy vadonatúj *galériára* is frissítettünk.
Az új *galéria* sok újdonságot tartalmaz, az egyik legérdekesebb a fényképezéskor használt *fényképezőgépek*.


----------



## saga3 (2013 Szeptember 17)

A lezárt "Pénzügyi-műveltség-fejlesztése-könyvek-hanganyagok-le-és-feltöltések" témában van egy folytatás link, ami nem él.

Ha van rá lehetőség, javítsátok már ki arra ami helyes lenne...


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Szeptember 17)

saga3 írta:


> A lezárt "Pénzügyi-műveltség-fejlesztése-könyvek-hanganyagok-le-és-feltöltések" témában van egy folytatás link, ami nem él.
> 
> Ha van rá lehetőség, javítsátok már ki arra ami helyes lenne...


*Kijavítva*


----------



## saga3 (2013 Szeptember 17)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Kijavítva*


Szuper, köszönöm!


----------

